# Vergangenheit - Was tun?



## laWln00b (5. September 2009)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich habe vorhin mit meinem Kumpel diskutiert, was er/ich machen würden wenn man in die Vergangenheit reisen könnte...

Wäre der 2. Weltkrieg nicht gewesen, was wäre dann heute?

Hätte man Jesus damals nicht gekreutzigt, was wäre dann?

Was wenn man wissen würde, wie die Dinosaurier damals gestorben wäre, was wäre dann?

Was würdet ihr tun, wenn ihr die Möglichkeit hättet in die Vergangenheit zu reisen?

Ich würde ein Attentat auf Hitler machen. Da, wo ihn noch keiner kennt, damit das ganze dann leichter ist. Lieber soll ein Mensch sterben
wie die 60 Mio. Menschen die er hat töten lassen ...... 

Was meint ihr dazu?

Grüße


----------



## Sin (5. September 2009)

Nö, würd meinen Eltern empfehlen Microsoft und Google aktien zu kaufen.

Naja ok, würd ne Bibliothek plündern, ins Jahre 2000BC gehen, ne eigene Stadt gründen und dort dann eine Zivilisation gründen die rein auf Wissen basiert.


----------



## Rexo (5. September 2009)

_Ich wurde J.F Kennedy retten und zum held der nation werdne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wne mir wa besseres einfahl meld ich mich :/_


----------



## TheGui (5. September 2009)

laWln00b schrieb:


> Ich würde ein Attentat auf Hitler machen. Da, wo ihn noch keiner kennt, damit das ganze dann leichter ist. Lieber soll ein Mensch sterben
> wie die 60 Mio. Menschen die er hat töten lassen ......


das wäre ein rießen Fehler!

Die Tode sind zu bedauern und keiner gehört so in die Hölle wie Hittler!

Trotzdem!

Kennst du C&C allarmstufe Rot, es ist zwar ein Spiel aber trotzdem ist das Szenario nachvolziehbar!

"Einstein reist in die vergangenheit, 
beseitig Hittler 
allerdings gibt es keinen der Russland in Europa im Weg steht
und so bricht der 2. Weltkrieg eben 20 jahre später aus *-> Zwischen USA und UDSSR<-*"

Problelm ist allerdings das beide zu eben diesem späteren zeitpunkt über *Nuklearwaffen *verfügen!

Und um ma bei der realität zu bleiben.

Russland hatt eine Streitmacht zur invasion Europas aufgebaut, Hittler wuste allerdings nichts davon.

Hätte es das Dritte Reich nie gegeben wär Rusland einfach über Europa gerollt ohne das es jemand hätte aufhalten können!

Das Dritte Reich war der feind von allen! Und so wurde nach seiner Niederlage ein bevorstehender heißer Krieg "*nur*" zu einem kalten!

BTT: ich würde mir Microsoft Aktien besorgen ^_^


----------



## Tikume (5. September 2009)

laWln00b schrieb:


> Was meint ihr dazu?




Es gibt jede menge Filme, Serien und Bücher die das thematisieren.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Butterfly_Effect


----------



## BimmBamm (5. September 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Russland hatt eine Streitmacht zur invasion Europas aufgebaut, Hittler wuste allerdings nichts davon.
> 
> Hätte es das Dritte Reich nie gegeben wär Rusland einfach über Europa gerollt ohne das es jemand hätte aufhalten können!



Quelle bitte - und eine stichhaltige, nachprüfbare, anerkannte Quelle, nicht Dein Verschwörungs-Forum von nebenan! Richtig ist nämlich, daß Hitler Rußland quasi "im Schlaf" überfallen hat (Du weißt doch hoffentlich, daß Stalin und Hitler Verbündete waren?). Wer da was zur Invasion des anderen aufgebaut hat, sieht nämlich ein wenig anders aus (bspw. die vielgerühmte "Autobahn" als Errungenschaft Hitlers wurde für die Gütertransportation in erster Linie gen Osten gebaut - als Mittel der Kriegsführung gegen den schon in "Mein Kampf" erklärten "Klassenfeind". Das geschah übrigens noch in Friedenszeiten. Toland berichtet, daß Stalin durchaus dem im "Nichtangriffspakt" verfügten "Hilfeleistungen" in Form von Kriegsmitteln nachkam, während die Deutschen "bummelten" und durch den Krieg verursachte Engpässe geltend machten. Historiker aller Coleur beschreiben übrigens Stalins Überraschung, als Deutschland plötzlich trotz anderslautender Verträge über Rußland herfiel).

Wichtig für die Entscheidung des Krieges sind im Grunde wenige Dinge: Einstein schrieb einen Brief, der die US-Streitmächte auf eine mögliche "Atom-Bombe" aufmerksam machte, die daraufhin das "Manhattan-Projekt" unter dem gebürtigen Amerikaner Oppenheimer (wohlgemerkt ein angeblich minderwertiger Jude) ins Leben rief. Einstein selbst wurde als "Sicherheitsrisiko" (wer war halt Menschenfreund) eingestuft und so vom Projekt ausgeschlossen. Weder Rußland noch Deutschland hatten die Möglichkeit, diese Waffe zu entwickeln. Auch wenn Deutschland vor dem Abwurf der Bombe kapitulierte, so wäre diese Waffe in jedem Fall kriegsentscheidend gewesen (ursprüngliches Ziel war eben nicht Hiroshima / Nagasaki, sondern Berlin). Leider vergessen unsere rechten Freunde, wenn sie die "Überlegenheit der weißen Rasse" predigen, gerne mal, daß diese angebliche "Herrenrasse" von jüdischen (sprich: jenen Leuten, die laut Hitler nur nachahmten und nicht in der Lage wären, etwas neues zu erschaffen) Physikern fast im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "heimgeleuchtet" worden wäre. Die "Bombe" schaffte Fakten, gegen die jegliche sonstige Kriegsführung egal in welchem Sinne einfach "Kinderkacke" wurde. Selbst wenn die Deutschen nicht bereits in Stalingrad auf's Maul bekommen und Rußland im Sturm erobert hätten, hätte die "Bombe" jegliche Welteroberungsträume zunichte gemacht, sobald sie Berlin eingeäschert hätte (wie gesagt: Soweit zur Überlegenheit der "weißen Rasse". Sowohl Einstein als auch Oppenheimer waren Juden - und deren Geist hatte ein Hitler mitsamt seinem angeblich so überlegenem deutschem Volk nichts entgegenzusetzen).

Daß wir unsere relative Freiheit im ehemaligen Westdeutschland genießen durften, verdanken wir indirekt den Russen: Hätte es kein russisches Interesse an dem wenig später als im Osten als "BRD" (offiziell war es die "Bundesrepublik Deutschland" gegen die nichtanerkannte "DDR") benannten Land gegeben, hätten die USA keine Demokratisierung und Stabilisierung dieses eigentlich uninteressanten Landstriches eingeleitet (was mit minderer Strafverfolgung von NS-Größen einherging - siehe auch "Rattenlinie", an der die kath. Kirche beteiligt war - beide Kirchen-Fraktionen haben sich in der NS-Zeit übrigens nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert; eher im Gegenteil. Religion scheint in den meisten Fällen keinen relevanten Einfluß auf die angeblich Gläubigen zu haben, wenn sie sich mit einem totalitären System auseinandersetzen müssen - siehe auch die sog. Tec-Studie, nach der weder Religion noch Vorbildung noch Erziehung einen statistischen Unterschied in der Minderheit derjenigen Leute ausmachten, die unter Einsatz ihres eigenen Lebens den Juden halfen (Nechama Tec - When Light Pierced the Darkness). Kein wirklich überraschendes Ergebnis, wenn man sich die Natur des Regimes anschaut. Es hilft wenig, einen Bonnhöfer als Märtyrer anzuführen und gleichzeitig einen Wallenberg totzuschweigen. Nunja, das kennen wir - oder sollten wir kennen. Eine Mutter Theresa mitsamt ihrem sehr zweifelhaftem Orden ist immer noch ein Vorreiter der kath. Kirche, während der von mir unendlich bewunderte Karl-Heinz Böhm weder von Kirche noch von Medien eine tatsächliche Würdigung erfährt. Es mag an seinem "Unglauben" liegen. Soweit zum Anspruch auf "Moral" der etablierten westlichen Religionen. Wer mag, sollte sich Deschners überaus empfehlenswerten Band "Abermals krähte der Hahn" geben, in dem auch das dunkle Kapitel der NS-Zeit nicht zu kurz kommt. Wer's richtig "hardcore" mag, wird bei Deschners "Kriminalgeschichte des Christentums" fündig (bisher 9 dicke Bände, die noch nicht annäherend in der "Jetzt"-Zeit angekommen sind)). 

BTT: Manchmal ist es tatsächlich nur eine einzige Person, die den Lauf der Geschichte ändern kann. So gerne man heute (und wahrscheinlich auch in der Vergangenheit) den Leuten sagt, eine einzelne Person könne doch nichts ausrichten, so zeigt gerade Hitler (und auch andere wie Ghandi, Lawrence etc), daß gerade an einer einzigen Person sehr viel hängt. Ohne Hitler hätte es keine so starke NSDAP gegeben, die sich jeden Vereinnahmungen widersetzte (die NSDAP wäre ohne den Verweigerer Hitler, der oft und gerne auch damals bereits mit Selbstmord drohte, sollte sich die Partei gegen ihn entscheiden) schon längst eine "gemäßigte rechte Partei" geworden).

Die Eliminierung einer einzelnen Person (im theoretischen Falle hier: Hitler) hat manchmal sehr große Auswirkungen auf die Weltgeschichte. Stalin war in direkter Linie von Hitler beeinflußt (er nahm sich beispielsweise die Exekution unliebsamer Anführer zum Vorbild (siehe "Röhm-Putsch") - ebenso wie die KZs, die ihre Entsprechung in den "Gulags" fanden).

Ob und inwiefern sich das Stalin-Rußland und Hitler selbst bedingten bzw. beeinflußten, kann man nicht nachprüfen; sondern nur theoretisch durchspielen. Mit Sicherheit kann man sagen: Ohne Hitler hätte es keine starke NSDAP gegeben - und damit auch keinen zweiten Weltkrieg im Sinne dessen, was wir heute kennen (siehe Hitlers "Mein Kampf", in dem die damals zukünftige Kriegs-Politik des "Führers" bereits ausführlich geschildert wird. Leider hat es "damals" kaum jemand gelesen - und laut Toland sowohl Fest hätte Hitler dieses Buch niemals geschrieben, hätte er zu der Zeit gewußt, daß er irgendwann mal der "Führer" seines Landes würde). Ob und wie Stalin ohne das Vorbild Hitlers Rußland gegen Europa geführt hätte, weiß keine Sau. Immerhin hat nicht mal Hitlers im Vergleich gesehen sehr progressive Kriegsführung ein UK beugen können - und die relativ behüteten Amis haben dennoch zuerst die Atombombe gebaut. Ob nun die "Anti-Juden-Politik" eines Hitlers oder Stalins die Physiker-Emigranten in den USA konzentriert hätten, ist wahrscheinlich irrelevant.


----------



## Reo_MC (5. September 2009)

Interessante Diskussion.... nun, ich für meinen Teil würde Tschernobyl verhindern. Ich weiß nicht WIE, sondern einfach, dass ich es machen würde.

Und zum Hitler-Umbringen; tatsächlich wäre Hitler sehr oft beinahe umgebracht worden -bspw. vom wohl Berühmtesten, dem Roten Freiherrn- aber ich denke dann hätte jemand anderes seine Position übernommen. Es wäre vielleicht nicht sinnlos, aber immer noch sehr gefährlich in die Geschichte einzugreifen, besonders an diesem Knotenpunkt.


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (5. September 2009)

Hm... hört sich vielleicht komisch an aber ich hätte früher mal was für die Schule gemacht (hab zwar einen guten Realschulabschluss geschafft ohne wirklich was zu machen aber wer weis wie das im Abitur aussieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## CharlySteven (5. September 2009)

laWln00b schrieb:


> Wäre der 2. Weltkrieg nicht gewesen, was wäre dann heute?


würden ein paar leute mehr auf der erde leben


laWln00b schrieb:


> Hätte man Jesus damals nicht gekreutzigt, was wäre dann?


wäre er irgendwann später gestorben?


laWln00b schrieb:


> Was wenn man wissen würde, wie die Dinosaurier damals gestorben wäre, was wäre dann?


 würden sie heute noch leben


laWln00b schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr tun, wenn ihr die Möglichkeit hättet in die Vergangenheit zu reisen?


Den Menschen umbringen der die "tauschwirdschaft" erfunden hat =)
Es lebe die schenkwirtschaft!


----------



## Scrätcher (5. September 2009)

Ich würde mit einer Zeitmaschine nur in die Zukunft reisen nicht in die Vergangenheit!

Jedes traurige Schicksal war zugleich eine tragödie aus dem die Menschen lernen mußten! Man darf nicht vergessen: Deutschlands Wirtschaft war am Boden als Hitler an die Macht kam! Ebensogut hätte es Volksaufstände geben können oder jemand anderer hätte halt den Krieg ausgerufen.

Nicht umsonst heißt es: Lerne aus der Geschichte um die Zukunft besser zu machen! 

Dann lieber in die Zukunft reisen und schauen was dort passiert und zurück kommen und HIER ändern!

Den was wäre wenn du deine eigene Geburt verhinderst?


----------



## BimmBamm (5. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Jedes traurige Schicksal war zugleich eine tragödie aus dem die Menschen lernen mußten! Man darf nicht vergessen: Deutschlands Wirtschaft war am Boden als Hitler an die Macht kam! Ebensogut hätte es Volksaufstände geben können oder jemand anderer hätte halt den Krieg ausgerufen.



Und wieder mal: Das stimmt nicht! Deutschland erlebte gerade einen Aufschwung in der Wirtschaft. Als die Nazis Mitbestimmungsrecht bekamen (keine Mehrheit), haben sie durch Verlassen des Saales dafür gesorgt, daß keine Mehrheit zustande kam (siehe Fest; siehe Toland). Nur deshalb gab es dauernde Neuwahlen und Verunsicherung der Bevölkerung; nur deshalb wurde das Mitglied der "Außenseiterpartei" zum Kanzler gemacht (man glaubte halt noch, diesen Kerl in irgendeiner Weise kontrollieren zu können). Der Aufschwung kam nicht ausschließlich durch die Nazis; er war bereits vorher da. Zusätzliche Rüstungsgeschäfte (siehe "Autobahnen" in Richtung des "Klassenfeindes" wie oben beschrieben) schadeten der deutschen Wirtschaft selbstverständlich nicht.
Die NSDAP hat im Grunde recht wenig (abgesehen natürlich von der Vertreibung der Juden und gleichzeitiges Beschlagnahmen ihres Besitzes) zum Aufschwung beigetragen. Sie protegierte selbstverständlich deutsche Rüstungszulieferer, die dank Staatsaufträgen auch wieder mehr Arbeiter einstellen konnten. Ein System, daß sich allerdings zu einem großen Teil ausschließlich von Ausgaben des Staates speist, kann nicht lange erfolgreich bleiben.
Hitlers Streben war nie, einen Frieden aufrechtzuerhalten bzw. Mißstände aus dem "Versailler Vertrag" zu korrigieren (siehe dazu "Mein Kampf", in dem Hitler selbst behauptet, jegliche Wiederherstellung der Grenzen vor dem Vertrag wären unnütz, weil ihnen nur wenig strategische, allenfalls historische und eigentlich willkürliche Bedeutung zukäme. Es sei das Recht des Stärkeren, sich das Land der Schwächeren zu nehmen - völlig egal, was irgendwelche Abkommen sagen: " Die Forderung nach Wiederherstellung der Grenzen des Jahres 1914 ist ein politischer Unsinn von Ausmaßen und Folgen, die ihn als Verbrechen erscheinen lassen. [...] Staatsgrenzen werden durch Menschen geschaffen und durch Menschen geändert." AH, MK, S. 736ff), sondern der Krieg mit dem Erzfeind, in dem sich das "Schicksal des deutschen Volkes zu entscheiden habe".

Den Frieden in der Politik haben die Nazis damals absichtlich torpediert; gleichzeitig gaben sie sich ein "gemäßigtes" Äußeres (kein Wort in der Öffentlichkeit von Juden etc.). 

Es war ihre letzte Chance, weil sich Deutschland bald selbst von den Auswirkungen der Krise erholt und niemand mehr auch nur einen Scheiß auf die Extremen (in beide Richtungen) gegeben hätte. Leider haben sie diese taktisch klug genutzt. Ein Treppenwitz der Geschichte. Mit dem unnachgiebigen Churchill auf der einen und dem "verdammten Juden" Roosevelt auf der anderen Seite wurde daraus ein "Planspiel", das nicht den gewünschten Erfolg bringen konnte - und in jedem Falle mit der "Bombe" beendet worden wäre.


----------



## Hubautz (5. September 2009)

Nehmen wir mal an, du reist in die Vergangenheit und tötest Hitler. Sagen wir mal so um 1905. Damit verhinderst du möglicherweise (!) den zweiten Weltkrieg. So weit so gut.

Jetzt mal ein Gedankenexperiment:
Kennt ihr Erwin Jablonski? Nein? Ich auch nicht. Das liegt daran, dass er nie gelebt hat. Erwins Vater war ein nach Amerika eingewanderter Pole, der am 6.Juni 1944 bei der Landung der Alliierten in der Normandie gefallen ist. Daher wurde Erwin nie gezeugt und folglich auch nie geboren. Das ist einerseits bedauerlich, andererseits wäre Erwin zum engsten Berater von Ronald Reagan aufgestiegen und hätte diesen Mitte der 80er Jahre des letzten Jahrhunderts verleitet einen weltweiten Nuklearkrieg mit der damaligen Sowjetunion zu beginnen.

Egal was man durch Zeitreisen verhindern würde, man könnte nie alle Konsequenzen beachten und wäre nie sicher, nicht noch etwas viel schlimmeres heraufzubeschwören.


----------



## Scrätcher (5. September 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Und wieder mal: Das stimmt nicht!



Ich beschäftige mich anscheinend nicht genug mit unserer Vergangenheit, jedoch wurde mir gesagt, dass Deutschland starke Regresszahlungen an Frankreich zu leisten hatte was auch dementsprechend das Land belastete!

Und der Wirtschaftsaufschwung kam erst richtig zum tragen als Hitler eben anfing die Autobahnen zu bauen, Panzer zu bauen, die Armee ausbaute!




Hubautz schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an, du reist in die Vergangenheit und tötest Hitler. Sagen wir mal so um 1905. Damit verhinderst du möglicherweise (!) den zweiten Weltkrieg. So weit so gut.
> 
> Jetzt mal ein Gedankenexperiment:
> Kennt ihr Erwin Jablonski? Nein? Ich auch nicht. Das liegt daran, dass er nie gelebt hat.
> ...



Genau das meinte ich! Ein zweiter Weltkrieg hätte nie stattgefunden und dementspechend wäre die Hemmschwelle für einen Krieg umso geringer gewesen! Meist müssen sich Menschen grausamerweise noch an Leid erinnern, um neues Leid zu verhindern!


----------



## BimmBamm (5. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich beschäftige mich anscheinend nicht genug mit unserer Vergangenheit, jedoch wurde mir gesagt, dass Deutschland starke Regresszahlungen an Frankreich zu leisten hatte was auch dementsprechend das Land belastete!



Natürlich belastete der überaus unfaire Vertrag das Land - und dennoch ging es aufwärts. 



> Und der Wirtschaftsaufschwung kam erst richtig zum tragen als Hitler eben anfing die Autobahnen zu bauen, Panzer zu bauen, die Armee ausbaute!



Hitler sagte, Deutschland zahle halt die Unsummen des Friedensvertrages nicht mehr (wofür ihm Jubel in den unterschiedlichsten Kreisen zukam). Die Einsparungen auf der einen Seite steckte man in Kriegsausgaben auf der anderen Seite. 



> Genau das meinte ich! Ein zweiter Weltkrieg hätte nie stattgefunden und dementspechend wäre die Hemmschwelle für einen Krieg umso geringer gewesen! Meist müssen sich Menschen grausamerweise noch an Leid erinnern, um neues Leid zu verhindern!



Der zweite Weltkrieg wurde durch eine "Kleinigkeit" eingeleitet. Das war keine Ankündigung nach dem Motto: "Hey! Wir sind die Herrenrasse! Ihr werdet euch beugen oder sterben!" Auf deutscher Seite leibte man sich halt noch Polen ein - und verließ sich darauf, daß alles so glatt laufen würde wie bei der Invasion der Tschechoslowakei, bei der nach zähen Verhandlungen alles zugunsten deutscher Hand ausging. Damals gab es dann so etwas wie ein Sicherheitsversprechen zugunsten Polens. 

Der zweite Weltkrieg wurde vor allen Dingen von einem Mann eingeleitet, der den Krieg aus erster Hand kannte. Seine Strategieen als "GröFaZ" beruhten auf diesen Erfahrungen (übrigens galt der Gefreite Hitler, der einen der tödlichsten Jobs überhaupt innehatte, laut Toland als Mann, den man unbedingt an der Seite haben sollte, wenn die Scheisse erst richtig losgeht). 

Der erste Weltkrieg war Stellungskrieg ohne irgendwelche Fortschritte (hohe Verluste auf beiden Seiten). Die Veteranen wandelten das dank ihrer Erfahrungen in den "Blitzkrieg" um (hohe Verluste auf der Gegner-Seite). Strategische Planspiele (siehe Stalingrad) sowie die zunehmende Menge an Gegner führten schließlich zum Verlust. 

Das eigentliche Schrecknis des 2. Weltkrieges ist das, was auch ohne jeden Krieg hätte stattfinden können (siehe China. Wer vor nix fies ist, der google nach Unit 731): Der Holocaust. Die Kriegsschrecken? Geschenkt! Die Toten des Krieges? Vergiß es! So ziemlich jeder weiß, daß ca. 6 Millionen Juden von den Nazis getötet wurden. Wieviel Opfer nun der gesamte Krieg gekostet hat, wird ein Großteil der Leser wahrscheinlich nachgooglen müssen (nein, ich will den Genozid nicht verharmlosen - im Gegensatz zu den sonstigen Schrecknissen des Krieges scheint es dennoch das einzige zu sein, was den Leuten im Gedächtnis geblieben ist. Lt. Wiki liegt übrigens die tatsächliche Zahl der Kriegsopfer bei 50 - 55 Mio.)

Das schlimmste ist, daß beide Bereiche nicht mal unmittelbar was miteineinder zu tun haben. Aus den eigentlichen Schrecken des 2. Weltkrieges haben die Leute, die eh nie im Krieg waren, offensichtlich weniger gelernt als die handelnden Personen des 1. Weltkrieges, die gleich willig trotz der traumatischen Erlebnisse in die nächste Auseinandersetzung einstiegen (übrigens laut Fest und Toland mit lediglich leicht abgewandelten Plänen aus dem ersten Konflikt. Hitler, dem die traumatischen Erlebnisse in den Schlammbunkern durchaus noch in den Knochen steckten, entwickelte eine neue Taktik, die Bodensoldaten schonen und Stellungskrieg vermeidbar machte: Blitzkrieg! Und das war eine zeitlang verdammt erfolgreich (zumindest bis Stalingrad).

Wenn Männer, die eine Schlammschlacht wie den 1. Weltkrieg miterlebt haben (und zwar nicht aus der Entfernung) bereit sind, einen 2. Weltkrieg vom Zaun zu brechen, wie schnell kann uns das heute passieren?


----------



## dragon1 (5. September 2009)

In die dinoszeit reisen und einen schmetterling umbringen


----------



## Scrätcher (5. September 2009)

Ich bin mal so frei und bediene mich bei meinem Kumpel Wickie (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friedensvertrag_von_Versailles):

Zitate:
1.
"_Am 12. Mai 1919 begründete Scheidemann seinen Schritt in der Weimarer Nationalversammlung mit der zum geflügelten Wort gewordenen Frage:

„Welche Hand müsste nicht verdorren, die sich und uns in solche Fesseln legte?“"

2.
"Folgen für das Deutsche Reich

Kundgebung gegen den Versailler Vertrag 1932 im Berliner LustgartenDas Deutsche Reich wurde durch die territorialen Abtretungen in seiner Wirtschaftskraft erheblich geschwächt. Große Teile seiner Schwerindustrie wurden getroffen, die Förderung von Steinkohle und Eisenerz, die Produktion von Roheisen und Stahl. Der Verlust Posens und Westpreußens verringerte die Lebensmittelproduktion in starkem Maß, ein Verlust, den die deutsche Landwirtschaft zunächst nicht ausgleichen konnte. Deutschlands Bevölkerung verringerte sich um sieben Millionen Menschen, von denen in den Folgejahren etwa eine Million ins Reich strömte, vor allem aus Elsaß-Lothringen und aus den an Polen abgetretenen Gebieten. Durch den fast vollständigen Verlust der Handelsflotte und durch den Verlust des Auslandsvermögens wurde der deutsche Außenhandel schwer beeinträchtigt.

Insgesamt wurde von verschiedenen Historikern als ein Grundproblem des Versailler Vertrages bezeichnet, dass er zwei Ziele gleichzeitig zu erreichen versuchte: zum einen die von Wilson vertretenen Ideale der Selbstbestimmung der Völker und der territorialen Übereinstimmung zwischen Volk und Staat, zum anderen die Absichten der Siegermächte, insbesondere Frankreichs, das Deutsche Reich entscheidend zu schwächen.

Wie Sebastian Haffner nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg schrieb, wurde das Deutsche Reich als immer noch stärkste und geographisch in der Mitte beheimatete, also für die Stabilität des Kontinents unentbehrliche europäische Macht „weder dauerhaft entmachtet noch dauerhaft integriert“.

Durch die divergenten Interessen war der Vertrag von Versailles der Siegermächte zwar einerseits für Deutschland zu hart, als dass ein als politische Einheit und wirtschaftliche Großmacht bestehen gebliebenes Deutsches Reich ihn dauerhaft akzeptieren würde. Andererseits ließ er es aber mächtig genug, dass eine deutsche Regierung weniger als zwanzig Jahre später Revanchegedanken in Politik umsetzen konnte, womit sie Europa in die Katastrophe des Zweiten Weltkriegs stürzte. Treffende Voraussicht zeigte eine Äußerung des Marschalls Foch zur Zeit des Vertragsabschlusses: „Das ist kein Frieden. Das ist ein zwanzigjähriger Waffenstillstand.“, wobei Foch für eine Zerschlagung des Deutschen Reiches eingetreten war.

Dass die Siegermächte angesichts der untereinander bestehenden Widersprüche einen Vertragspartner – das Deutsche Reich – von den Verhandlungen ausschlossen und ihm nur am Schluss schriftliche Eingaben gestatteten, diskreditierten den Vertrag vor allem in der deutschen Öffentlichkeit als „Diktat von Versailles“. Es war erklärtes Ziel der deutschen Außenpolitik, diese „Fesseln von Versailles abzuschütteln“. Neben der Art seines Zustandekommens beschädigten die Inhalte des Vertrages – insbesondere auch die Gebietsabtretungen mit deutschen Bevölkerungsgruppen – nachhaltig sowohl das Ansehen der Westmächte als auch das Vertrauen in die Staatsform der Demokratie.

Quer durch die Parteienlandschaft stieß der Vertrag auf heftige Ablehnung. Der Weimarer Regierung wurde von einigen Gruppen zudem vorgeworfen, durch die Annahme der Vertragsbedingungen die Interessen des Reichs verraten zu haben; es wurde eine Revision des als „Schandfrieden“ oder „Schanddiktat von Versailles“ bezeichneten Vertrags gefordert. Manche Historiker sehen in dem Vertrag eine wichtige Ursache für den Aufstieg des Nationalsozialismus. So äußerte Theodor Heuss, der 1933 selber im Reichstag für Hitlers Ermächtigungsgesetz gestimmt hatte, nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg: „Der Ausgangspunkt der nationalsozialistischen Bewegung ist nicht München, sondern Versailles“.[16]

Inwieweit der Vertrag von Versailles tatsächlich zur Machtübergabe an Hitler beigetragen hat, bleibt spekulativ.

Auf die hohen Reparationsforderungen und die Industriedemontagen im Ruhrgebiet versuchte die deutsche Reichsregierung mit einem Generalstreik zu reagieren, der mit ständig nachgedrucktem Geld unterstützt werden sollte. Das heizte die Hyperinflation an, die große Teile der Bevölkerung in Not und Elend stürzte. Sie war vor allem dadurch zustande gekommen, dass den Kriegsanleihen, mit denen das Kaiserreich vorher den Krieg finanziert hatte, durch die militärische Niederlage keine Sachwerte gegenüberstanden. Während und nach der Inflation geriet das Reich in eine zunehmende Abhängigkeit von ausländischen Krediten, besonders US-amerikanischen. Daher traf die von den USA ausgehende Weltwirtschaftskrise das Deutsche Reich extrem hart, da diese stärker als irgendeine andere Industrie an die amerikanische Wirtschaft gekoppelt war.

Die durch den Versailler Vertrag begründeten bedeutsamen wirtschaftlichen Folgen und die außenpolitische Isolation des Deutschen Reichs versuchte Walther Rathenau im Vertrag von Rapallo zu entschärfen. Darin wurde das Verhältnis zur Sowjetunion normalisiert und auf gegenseitige Ansprüche verzichtet.

Hitler konnte in den ersten Jahren seiner Regierungszeit durch die Beseitigung der letzten Zwänge des Versailler Vertrags, unter anderem durch die militärische Wiederaufrüstung und Wiederbesetzung des Rheinlandes, großes innenpolitisches Prestige ernten. Die USA zogen sich alsbald von der europäischen Politik zurück, Frankreich und England entschieden sich für eine Politik des Appeasement_."



Du hast gefragt was es braucht, dass man kurz vor einem Krieg steht, nun ich sage es dir:

Ein schlechte wirtschaftliche Lage! Wenn ein Familienvater seine Kinder nicht mehr aus eigener Kraft ernähren kann, dann wird er stehlen gehen! Nicht weil er ein schlechter Mensch ist, sondern weil er seine Kinder liebt!

Ein Ziel, einen Sinn!

Sei es Rache für Demütigungen oder ein Religiöser Vorwand (heiliger Krieg) oder schlicht: Du bist was besseres du hast mehr verdient (der arische Gedanke). 

Sobald es Menschen schlecht genug geht werden sie folgen! Selbst wenn sie nicht der Meinung sind, werden sie sich einfach nicht damit auseinandersetzen. "das ist im moment das Beste für mich" werden sie denken und marschieren!

Das war schon immer so und die Gefahr, das es wieder passieren könnte ist noch immer nicht gebannt!


----------



## Cørradø (5. September 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Natürlich belastete der überaus unfaire Vertrag das Land - und dennoch ging es aufwärts.


Das ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch.
Es ging steil bergab. und zwar ab dem "schwarzen Freitag" 1929 kontinuierlich.
Braucht man auch gar nicht lang nach Belegen zu recherchieren:
http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=...=20090416084015
Die von Scrätcher o.g. Maßnahmen (auf Pump!) brachten den "Aufschwung" den du attestierst.
Die Rüstungsindustrie war das wirtschaftliche Zugpferd.


> Der zweite Weltkrieg wurde durch eine "Kleinigkeit" eingeleitet.


LOL
Ich rate dir mal eine der unzähligen Dokus, die grad aus jubilarischem Anlass überall laufen, zu konsumieren.



> Der zweite Weltkrieg wurde vor allen Dingen von einem Mann eingeleitet, der den Krieg aus erster Hand kannte.


Bullshit. Als Kriegsversehrter im Lazarett und auf Heimaturlaub hat der nicht viel mitbekommen und noch weniger Ahnung. Absoluter Amateur. Jeder Wehrdienstleistende HEUTE hat mehr Plan von "Krieg" als der "kleine böhmische Gefreite" (Zitat O.v.Bismarck).  



> Die Veteranen wandelten das dank ihrer Erfahrungen in den "Blitzkrieg" um (hohe Verluste auf der Gegner-Seite).


Stimmt wieder nicht.
Das war ne Revoluzzer-Taktik, alles andere als militärstrategischer Konsens.
"Veteranen"... das war neu und progressiv und wurde demnach naturgemäß erstmal abgelehnt.
Blitzkrieg sieht übrigens keine hohen Verluste auf Gegnerseite vor.



> Hitler, [...] entwickelte eine neue Taktik, die Bodensoldaten schonen und Stellungskrieg vermeidbar machte: Blitzkrieg! Und das war eine zeitlang verdammt erfolgreich (zumindest bis Stalingrad).


?_?
Der hat beim besten Willen den Blitzkrieg nicht entwickelt. Der hat ihn ausprobiert und hatte auf wundersame weise damit Glück und is durchgekommen. Mehr Glück als verstand. Und auf SEINEM Mist gewachsen ist die Idee schon gleich 3 mal nicht. Wie gesagt der war blutiger Amateur und dazu noch ein Verpisser wie er im Buche steht. "Erfahrung"... ich krieg mich nimmer... "hat ... entwickelt" ich schmeiss mich weg!!! ROOOFL
Und wenn du meinst, dass die sog. "Ostfront" als Blitzkrieg geführt worden wäre hast du nicht die Ahnung, die ich dir anfangs noch unterstellt hätte ;-P

Das ist alles Wissen, dass die Welt nicht braucht.
Aber es kann einfach nicht angehen wenn Fakten verdreht oder falsch wiedergegeben werden wennd ann dabei rumkommt, dass einer der größten verbrecher der Menschheitsgeschichte glorifiziert und mit "Lorbeeren" versehen wird, die er bei weitem nicht verdient hat.
"Der Führer" war ein kleiner hässlicher Mann. Nicht arischer Herkunft und nicht aruschen Aussehens. Ein Feigling, ein Verpisser, ein Kriegsversehrter der den 1.WK im Lazarett "miterlebt" hat. Ein Wahnsinniger, der leider Glück hatte und die Kriegsmüdigkeit der Franzosen, Engländer und Amerikaner ausgenutzt hat (die bei "den Deutschen" ebenfalls vorhanden war kehr das mal nicht unter den Tisch zefix!).
Und vergessen wir nicht, was er am Ende "seiner Karriere" gesagt hat. Wir Überlebenden, wir minderwertiges Volk, die bald von denen im Osten unterworfen werden würden...


----------



## Cørradø (5. September 2009)

Wenn ich in die Vergangenheit reisen könnte, 
dann würde ich im Jahr NULL auf einer Bank, die mir 5% Zinsen gibt ....ach komm lass es 2% sein,
EINEN CENT als Sparguthaben hinterlegen und dann mit dem Sparbuch zurückreisen ins Jahr 2009.


----------



## David (5. September 2009)

Was für ein Träumer-Thread. Ich hätte den Cock-Ring erfunden!


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. September 2009)

Soviel Moderne Technik wie möglich schnappen (inklusive Rüstzeug, Waffen etc.) einen Haufen verlässlicher Leute zusammentrommeln und in die Vergangenheit reisen und dort mit überlegener Technik die Welt erobern!


----------



## Vanth1 (5. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Soviel Moderne Technik wie möglich schnappen (inklusive Rüstzeug, Waffen etc.) einen Haufen verlässlicher Leute zusammentrommeln und in die Vergangenheit reisen und dort mit überlegener Technik die Welt erobern!


Am besten dan damals als die Jüdische geschichte begonnen hatte und dan wärste da der Gott und alle religionen würden dich anbeten xD


Also hitler umbringen würde ich nicht und verändern würd ich auch nichts
1.wir lernen
2.hätten wir die vielen toten gerettet indem wir hitler getötet hätte,wer weiss ob meine großeltern sich jemals getrofen hätten?Wer weiss ob alles noch so wie heute wäre?Wer weiss z.B. ob ihr jetz da wärt?
So traurig die vergangenheit auch ist war und ich mein jetz nicht nur 3.Reich,lasst es so.

Ich persönlich würde aber wohl zu den Sauriern reisen,aber bewaffnet.Da ich eh Dinos liebe seit ich klein bin würd ich da ne Tour machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haha und ich würde mir Dino DNA besorgen usw und dan zurückreisen und nen Jurassic Park machen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurta (5. September 2009)

@ thema ersteller 

das attentat würd ich seinlassen , denn dann wären wir was wir heute wären nicht das was wir sind . Es wäre bestimmt alles viel viel schlimmer geworden , es gäbe KEIN Europa das ist schonmal das erste was passiert wäre , wäre hitler noich vor dem 2 WK gestorben. 

Klar ist die Vergangenheit schlimm , aber vieles aus der Vergangenheit prägt das heutige Zeitalter , vlt. wär die Welt heute völlig zerstört , aufgrund eines Atom Krieges o. ä. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




achja , poster vor mir:

Wäre Hitler gestorben hätten sich die anderen Nazi Oberhäupte um den Posten als Führer gerissen , Göring , Goebbles , Himmler , Speer , Rommel , von einigen wenigen die ich aufgezählt habe wäre einer von ihnen garantiert in die position  des Führer gekommen , dann wäre es so weitergegangen wie vorher , wenn nicht sogar noch länger...


----------



## Cørradø (5. September 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> Nazi Oberhäupte [...] Rommel





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Rommel" war nichtmal Mitglied in der Partei, geschweigedenn Nazi-Oberhaupt!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (5. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht ganz richtig, aber er war definitiv kein "Nazi". ;-)

Ansonsten waren deine Beiträge sehr angenehm und recht "offen" ;-)
________

Was den Blitzkrieg angeht, drei Stichwörter zum Googlen: Rommel, Guderian, Ardennen, wer es dann noch nicht kapiert hat, dem ist eh nicht zu helfen.
Adolf hatte von (militärischer) Kriegsführung soviel "Ahnung", wie Lemminge von der Quantenphysik, aber gut, Ahnung vielleicht, er ahnte vielleicht was Taktik sein könnte, aber er WUSSTE es nicht.
________

@BimmBamm: deine Beiträrge waren auch nicht schlecht, leider hast du einige der Infos, die du dir zweifelsohne besorgt hast, nicht ganz richtig verstanden.
Insgesamt sind deine Argumente recht gut, aber an manchen Stellen eben auf Grund der Misinterpretation falsch.

Allerdings ist dieser Thread hier und vermutlich das ganze Buffed-Forum nicht der richtige Ort, um über diese Einzelheiten zu diskutieren.

Nur ein Hinweis, den du vielleicht sogar gerne bekommst: was die technische Entwicklung der "Atomkraft" im dritten Reich angeht, da solltest du dich besser informieren und "schweres Wasser" googlen; dann bekommst du einen besseren Eindruck davon, wie weit das damals tatsächlich schon gewesen ist, denn z. B. Heisenberg war nicht weniger "genial".

Ach ja und Oppenheimer war gebürtiger Deutscher, zwar in den USA geboren, aber damals war das mit der Staatsbürgerschaft da drüben noch etwas anders.
Ansonsten hast du recht gut getroffen.
_________

Den zweiten Weltkrieg zu verhindern wäre völlig sinnlos, genauso wie jeden anderen Krieg in der Menschheitsgeschichte und der Grudn dafür sollte eigentlich JEDEM einleuchten.

Wie viele "Menschen" leben zur Zeit auf der Erde ?

Rund 7 Milliarden und schon damit sind wir fast am Limit angekommen, rein auf Grund der wirtschaftlichen, gesellschaftlichen und intellektuellen Unterschiede der verschiedenen Völker und Nationen.

Würde man nur schon den "30-jährigen" Krieg verhindern und die damls üblichen Fortpflanzungsraten zugrunde legen, läge man heute schon bei über 8 Milliarden Bewohnern.
Selbst wenn man diesen Krieg nicht verhindern würde, aber dafür einen der nachfolgenden, käme man auf einen ähnlichen Wert.

Nun übertrage man das mal auf die über 20 Millionen Menschen, die im Rahmen des zweiten Weltkrieges getötet wurden und berücksichtige dabei die zu dieser Zeit WELTWEIT herrschenden wirtschaftlichen Verhältnisse, mit ihren Nachwehen und Auswirkungen von `29.

Leider ist die Geburtenrate in den ersten Jahren nach der Krise eben NICHT zurückgegangen, jedenfalls nicht merklich und das ist leider auch sehr logisch, wie man heutzutage immer noch in Afrika und großen Teilen Asiens sehen kann, denn die Menschen setzen nun einmal Kinder in die Welt, unabhängig davon, ob sie diese überhaupt ernähren können.

Ergo brächte es NICHTS, irgendeinen der "großen" Kriege verhindern zu wollen, denn dann würde man sicherlich einigen Millionen "Menschen" einiges an Leid ersparen, aber dafür würden dann heutzutage erheblich mehr Menschen leiden, eben an den Folgen der wirtschaftlichen Niedergänge und der dann vorhandenen Überbevölkerung.

So brutal es sein mag: JEDER große Krieg war, hinsichtlich der Menschheitsgeschichte und dem heutigen Stand, nötig.

Von den technischen "Errungenschaften", die ebenfalls nur durch die "Notwendigkeiten" der jeweiligen Situationen entstanden sind, von denen fangen wir gar nicht erst an.


Ach übrigens, an die Träumer: in die Zukunft zu reisen ist nicht nur in der Theorie unmöglich, jedenfalls in die Zukunft der gesamten Mennschheit, da jeder einzelne Furz von 7 Milliarden Menschen diese Zukunft verändert, denn diese ist nicht linear.

Aus diesem Grund könnte man zwar vermutlich irgendwann in die Vergangenheit reisen, aber sicherlich keine Veränderungen vornehmen, die globale Auswirkungen haben, da man sonst mit diesen Änderungen die Grundlage für die eigene Zeitreise zerstört, diese nicht stattfinden kann ......................
_________

Wenn ich ganz persönlich die Möglichheit hätte in die Vergangenheit zu reisen, ich würde nichts ändern, aus den genannten Gründen.

Ich würde mich lediglich an bestimmten Stellen positionieren und zuschauen, um z.B. zu erfahren wer JFK tatsächlich erschossen hat, wer Martin Luther King jr. umgebracht hat, oder um zu bweisen, das Edison gut die Hälfte seiner Erfindungen gar nicht zustehen, da er diese entweder komplett geklaut hat, oder diese auf Vorarbeiten von anderen Leuten basieren.

Oder schauen ob Jesus wirklich Kinder hatte und solche Dinge eben, Wissen mehren, Märchen auflösen und ähnliches.


Gut, ich würde versuchen eine ganz bestimmte Sache in meinem eigenen Leben zu ändern, aber die würde sich voraussichtlich nicht auf die Menschheit auswirken.


----------



## Qonix (5. September 2009)

Ich würde meinem früheren Ich ein paar Lottozahlen in die Hand drücken. Den rest so lassen wie es ist, ausser die erste Mücke killen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (5. September 2009)

Ich würde ins Jahr 2008 zurückreisen und mit der überlegen Technik des Jahres 2009 Cørradøs Bank überfallen, um mir sein gesamtes angespartes Vermögen anzueignen.



> Ach übrigens, an die Träumer: in die Zukunft zu reisen ist nicht nur in der Theorie unmöglich, jedenfalls in die Zukunft der gesamten Mennschheit, da jeder einzelne Furz von 7 Milliarden Menschen diese Zukunft verändert, denn diese ist nicht linear.



Qué?


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. September 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was alle gegen das Hitler Attentat haben. Sicher: Wir Alle wären nicht das, was wir heute sind (oder vielleicht gäbe es uns garnicht) aber sollte man so egoistisch denken? Auch kann man nicht annehmen, dass unsere Realität die schlimmst mögliche ist. Vielleicht wäre es nicht schlimmer gekommen? Soviel nur dazu...

Was ich machen würde.... hmm ich glaube ich würde meinem nahe-Vergangenheits-Ich ein paar gute Ratschläge geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (5. September 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ich würde ins Jahr 2008 zurückreisen und mit der überlegen Technik des Jahres 2009 Cørradøs Bank überfallen, um mir sein gesamtes angespartes Vermögen anzueignen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

w0000t?  Oh du mieser.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (5. September 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was alle gegen das Hitler Attentat haben. Sicher: Wir Alle wären nicht das, was wir heute sind (oder vielleicht gäbe es uns garnicht) aber sollte man so egoistisch denken? Auch kann man nicht annehmen, dass unsere Realität die schlimmst mögliche ist. Vielleicht wäre es nicht schlimmer gekommen? Soviel nur dazu...
> 
> Was ich machen würde.... hmm ich glaube ich würde meinem nahe-Vergangenheits-Ich ein paar gute Ratschläge geben
> 
> ...




Auch du: LESEN, DENKEN, nach Möglichkeit VERSTEHEN, SCHWEIGEN.

Hitler Tot = Krieg anders verlaufen, Krieg anders verlaufen, Technik teilweise nicht erforscht worden, Technik nicht erforscht worden, teilweise Voraussetzung für Zeitmaschine nicht vorhanden, Voraussetzung für Zeitmaschine nicht vorhanden, keine Zeitmaschine 

Ergo: selbst wenn in der Zukunft jemand eine bauen können sollte ............. sobald er auch nur ein winziges Detail der Vergangeheit verändert, das zu dem Bau seiner Maschine geführt hat, würde seine Maschine eben nicht gebaut werden, jedenfalls nicht exakt diese !


Aus diesem Grund sind, wenn überhaupt, nur Dinge veränderbar, die keine globalen Auswirkungen haben bzw. gehabt hätten.

Genau deswegen würde auch das mit dem Lottogewinn nicht hinhauen, jedenfalls ab bestimmten Summen, da diese dann die Zukunft des Gewinners und dessen Verwandtschaft verändern würden.
Deren veränderte Zukunft würde Auswirkungen auf ihr Verhalten haben, wodurch sie möglicherweise bestimmte Leute nicht kennen würde usw. usf.

Ist genauso als wenn jemand heute mit einem Impfstoff für die Pest ins Mittelalter reisen würde, dann wäre die Erde ebenso übervölkert wie heute, wenn man mal die Kriege außer Acht lässt bzw. es wäre zu noch mehr Kriegen gekommen, weil dann eben mehr Menschen überlebt hätten, die wiederum Bedürfnisse gehabt hätten und sei es nur Nahrung usw.

Ursache und Wirkung, ist das echt so schwer zu verstehen ?

Klar, manche Dinge wurden auch an verschiedenen Orten auf der Welt gleichzeitig erfunden oder entdeckt, aber oftmals auch nur aus direktem Konkurrenzdruck heraus.
Ohne diesen Druck hätte es meistens keine Notwendigkeit gegeben und ohne diese wäre der Kram eben nicht oder nicht zu diesem Zeitpunkt erfunden/entdeckt worden.


Man könnte natürlich spekulieren und Situationen herbeiführen, weil man der Meinung ist, das ein anderer Mensch, der diese oder jene Erfindung gemacht hätte, damit anders umgegangen wäre, aber das ist hypothetisch und führt man diese Entwicklung herbei, entzieht man sich zumindest selbst wiederum die Voraussetzung, selbst derjenige zu sein, der in die Vergangenheit geht um diese Situation herbeizuführen, denn wer sagt denn, das bei Entdeckung der notwendigen Technik durch den anderen Menschen man selbst derjenige sein würde, der dann in die Vergangenheit reist ?


Mit der Mathemathik ließe sich da sicherlich einiges in Punkto "Wahrscheinlichkeit" austüfteln, aber es gibt nun mal keine 100 Prozent und nur dann wäre ein Eignriff wirklich in jedem Fall möglich.


Also immer schön weiter träumen, das ist erlaubt, aber nicht versuchen Hypothesen aufzustellen, was wäre wenn, das bringt nichts, außer Frust.


----------



## Night falls (5. September 2009)

Also ich würde Jesus schubsen, Ghandi mit einer faulen Tomate bewerfen und Mutter Theresa anpupsen. HURRDURR!!11


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. September 2009)

Muss einfach sein zu diesem Thema^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUiN1OLXA14...D46&index=5
Ich würde einfach mir alle Lottozahlen in vielen versch Ländern aufschreiben und ein paar Tage in die Vergangenheit reisen und dann richtig abkassieren^^.


----------



## White-Frost (5. September 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Quelle bitte


Hab jetz nich gesehen das einer die Quelle gepostet hat aber ich bin mir sicher es in einem der aktuellen Wissensmagazine gelesen zu haben bin mir nur nich sicher ob welt der wunder oder pm aber sicher nicht eine ältere ausgabe wie vor 2 Monaten hmm wurde genannt das russische Geheimakten enthüllt wurden das Stalin eine Armee für den Krieg vorbereitet hat daher hatten die Nazis die Russen auch unterschätzt und den Krieg verloren weil sie von dieser Armee nichts wussten hmm. Kann gut sein das Hitler das beste für die Demokratie war was es gibt da ohne seinen Wahnsinn wohl die Russen zu mächtig gewessen wären hmm. Die Diktatoren haben sich gegenseitig geschwächt und die Amis habens ausgenutzt^^


----------



## Hubautz (5. September 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Hitler Tot = Krieg anders verlaufen, Krieg anders verlaufen, Technik teilweise nicht erforscht worden, Technik nicht erforscht worden, teilweise Voraussetzung für Zeitmaschine nicht vorhanden, Voraussetzung für Zeitmaschine nicht vorhanden, keine Zeitmaschine
> 
> Ergo: selbst wenn in der Zukunft jemand eine bauen können sollte ............. sobald er auch nur ein winziges Detail der Vergangeheit verändert, das zu dem Bau seiner Maschine geführt hat, würde seine Maschine eben nicht gebaut werden, jedenfalls nicht exakt diese !
> 
> ...


Das ist natürlich grundsätzlich nicht ganz falsch. 
Aber:
Nehmen wir einmal an, es gäbe eine Zeitmaschine. Das müssen wir ja für die ganze Diskussion voraussetzen. Dann könnte ich auch in die Vergangenheit reisen und den Großvater des Erfinders dieser Maschine ermorden. Oder sonst eine Aktion durchführen, die den Bau dieser Maschine verhindert.
Ich meine, bis zu dem Punkt des Mordes ist ja alles machbar und real. Aber was passiert dann? Löse ich mich in Luft auf? Kollabiert das Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum? Greifen die Klingonen an?
Das ist das bekannte Paradoxon: was passiert, wenn ich in der Vergangenheit meinen Vater umbringe.

Davon mal abgesehen werden Erfindungen ja nicht von einzelnen Menschen gemacht. Das war schon immer so. Hätte jemand James Watt erschossen, hätten wir trotzdem heute Dampfmaschinen.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (5. September 2009)

Zumindest eines ist sicher. Niemand wird irgendwann in die Vergangenheit reisen und "unseren" Hitler töten. Tut mir leid Jungs, aber zumindest in diesem Universum ihr werdet mit dem kleinen Lausbuben leben müssen.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (5. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich grundsätzlich nicht ganz falsch.
> Aber:
> Nehmen wir einmal an, es gäbe eine Zeitmaschine. Das müssen wir ja für die ganze Diskussion voraussetzen. Dann könnte ich auch in die Vergangenheit reisen und den Großvater des Erfinders dieser Maschine ermorden. Oder sonst eine Aktion durchführen, die den Bau dieser Maschine verhindert.
> Ich meine, bis zu dem Punkt des Mordes ist ja alles machbar und real. Aber was passiert dann? Löse ich mich in Luft auf? Kollabiert das Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum? Greifen die Klingonen an?
> ...



Nö, aber die entscheidenden Dinge wurden von einzelnen Leuten erfunden, so z.B: der Transistor.

Ohne das der erfunden worden wäre, hätten andere nicht ähnliche Geräte konstruiert.

Der andere Punkt, den ich auch schon erwähnt hatte, das ist der "Druck", dem Leute erst dann ausgesetzt sind, wenn sie sich bedroht fühlen, sei es in ihrer ganz persönlichen Existenz, oder global gesehen und gerade das Beispiel das BimmBamm angeführt hat zeigt das ganz deutlich.

Hätten die Hitlerfaschisten damals nicht an der Entwicklung einer Atombombe geforscht, hätten die Amis sich nicht davon bedroht gefühlt und nicht selbst ein solches Programm ins Leben gerufen, jedenfalls nicht zu diesem Zeitpunkt.

Ergo hätten sie zu dem entsprechenden Zeitpunkt auch keine Atombomben gehabt, hätten diese nicht auf Japan geworfen, Japan hätte nicht kapituliert, jedenfalls nciht so schnell usw.


Anyway, dir zu erklären warum du den Großvater des Erfinders der Zeitmaschine nicht töten könntest, das führt hier in jedem Fall zu weit, aber nur so viel: es gibt Elemente im Universum, die mit der Zeit zu tun haben und verhindern, das bestimmte andere Elemente, sei es Moleküle oder was auch immer, mit sich selbst in der Vergangenheit kollidieren können.

Das ist ähnlich wie bei Magneten, verusch mal zwei Magnete zusammenzupressen, wenn du sie mti den gleichen Polen ausrichtest, also Plus auf Plus z. B., was passiert dann ?
Selbst wenn du das Stpck, das den Pluspol markiert vom Minuspol trennst und dann halbierst, du wirst die beiden Hälften nicht wieder zusammenfügen können ...........


Die Zeit ist nicht einfach nur ein Hilfsmittel, denn wenn das so wäre, dann könnten schwarze Löcher kein Licht verschlucken, da auch das Licht Bezugspunkte hat, Dinge die ihm anhaften und dazu gehört auch "Zeit"

Ergo kann man Zeit verlangsamen und beschleunigen, nicht unendlich, aber in Kategorien, die für uns Menschen nicht begreibar sind, jedenfalls noch sehr lange nicht.

Aus dem gleichen Grund setzt auch die "Wurmlochtheorie", die nichts mit Sciene-Fiction zu tun hat, voraus, das Anfang und Ende dieses Loches nicht den gleichen Punkt im Universum belegen, sondern  zwei unterschiedliche und sei es, das der Abstand nur ein Nanometer wäre.

Eben darum gibt es die Null nur als Hilfsmittel bzw. als fließenden Übergang und da man eben kein Partikel im Universum mit "Nullzeit" bestücken kann, würde Materie, an der eben ihre akutelle Zeit haftet, oder zumindest die, die zum Zeitpunkt der Reise in die Vergangenheit aktuell war, von der gleichen Materie, die in der Vergangenheit  existiert, abgestossen werden.

Hinzu kommt noch, das auch diese "Reise" eine gewisse Zeit dauern würde und das in dieser die Materie, die man, rein theroretisch in einer "Nullblase" unterbringt, weiter altern.
Sobald man dann diese Nullblase verlässt kollidieren die "Zeitpartikel" der zurückgeschickten Materie mit denen der dann aktuellen Materie.

Deswegen kannst du auch deinen Vater nicht töten, da ein Teil von dir auch in ihm vorhanden ist.

Anyway, war schon viel zu viel zu dem Thema.
Zeitreisen mögen irgendwann möglich sein, aber nur zu Beobachtungszwecken, eingreifen wird man nicht können, was man aber auch nicht muss, denn wenn man weiß was zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt wirklich passiert ist, dann kann man für die Zukunft daraus lernen.


----------



## BimmBamm (5. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Bullshit. Als Kriegsversehrter im Lazarett und auf Heimaturlaub hat der nicht viel mitbekommen und noch weniger Ahnung. Absoluter Amateur. Jeder Wehrdienstleistende HEUTE hat mehr Plan von "Krieg" als der "kleine böhmische Gefreite" (Zitat O.v.Bismarck).



Wie  lange war Hitler im Krieg und wie lange im Lazarett? Wie kommen ein Fest oder ein Toland und auch ein Kershaw zu der Einschätzung, daß Hitler durchaus ein recht fähiger militärischer Stratege war?

Da Du offensichtlich keine Quellen hast und Dinge wie



> Mehr Glück als verstand. Und auf SEINEM Mist gewachsen ist die Idee schon gleich 3 mal nicht. Wie gesagt der war blutiger Amateur und dazu noch ein Verpisser wie er im Buche steht. "Erfahrung"... ich krieg mich nimmer... "hat ... entwickelt" ich schmeiss mich weg!!! ROOOFL
> [...]
> Ein Feigling, ein Verpisser, ein Kriegsversehrter der den 1.WK im Lazarett "miterlebt" hat.



in keinster Weise durch Zitate beispielsweise von Joachim Fest oder ähnlichen Größen belegen kannst, unterstelle ich bis  dahin absolutes Unwissen und empfehle die Lektüre von John Tolands "Adolf Hitler" oder auch nur die Ansicht von Joachim Fests "Hitler. Eine Karriere". Ich kann Dir auch gerne eine Liste der Dokumentationen und Literatur, die ich mir zu dem Thema zu Gemüte geführt habe, zukommen lassen.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (5. September 2009)

Ich würde nichts verändern. Nur mir selbst früher sagen was ich in der Zukunft
nicht falsch machen darf. Und eventuell meinen Kumoel politisch korrekt erziehen.

Das darf nun jeder verstehen wie er will.

&#8364;dit: BimmBamm, ich habe Tolands Buch auch gelesen. Sehr ausführlich. Schön dass
es mehr Leute gibt die das tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (5. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen werden Erfindungen ja nicht von einzelnen Menschen gemacht. Das war schon immer so. Hätte jemand James Watt erschossen, hätten wir trotzdem heute Dampfmaschinen.




Schon lange vor Christi geburt gab es die "Dampfmaschine". Nur sah sie anders aus und kam nur
einmal zum Einsatz: Die Tore eines Tempels wurden damit angetrieben: Die Tore öffneten sich von
allein--> Gotteskraft!

Genauso geht es mit Flammenwerfern und optischen Lasern weiter... Griechen!

Von der Gehirnchirurgie der Ägypter oder der Glühbirne (!) im Pharaonenland will ich garnicht sprechen...

WtF was ich wieder von mir gebe^^

&#8364;dit: Ich verkriech mich bevor ich wieder fertig gemacht werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gute Nacht!


----------



## Hubautz (5. September 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Nö, aber die entscheidenden Dinge wurden von einzelnen Leuten erfunden, so z.B: der Transistor.
> 
> Ohne das der erfunden worden wäre, hätten andere nicht ähnliche Geräte konstruiert.




Meine Theorie ist, dass ihn dann halt jemand anderes erfunden hätte, wegen mir ein paar Jahre später.Abgesehen davon, wie definierst du "entscheidende Dinge"?



Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Der andere Punkt, den ich auch schon erwähnt hatte, das ist der "Druck", dem Leute erst dann ausgesetzt sind, wenn sie sich bedroht fühlen, sei es in ihrer ganz persönlichen Existenz, oder global gesehen und gerade das Beispiel das BimmBamm angeführt hat zeigt das ganz deutlich.
> 
> Hätten die Hitlerfaschisten damals nicht an der Entwicklung einer Atombombe geforscht, hätten die Amis sich nicht davon bedroht gefühlt und nicht selbst ein solches Programm ins Leben gerufen, jedenfalls nicht zu diesem Zeitpunkt.
> 
> Ergo hätten sie zu dem entsprechenden Zeitpunkt auch keine Atombomben gehabt, hätten diese nicht auf Japan geworfen, Japan hätte nicht kapituliert, jedenfalls nciht so schnell usw.


Naja eventuell hätten sie die Atombombe auch wegen Japan entwickelt? Das ist sehr spekulativ, was du da von dir gibst.



Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Anyway, dir zu erklären warum du den Großvater des Erfinders der Zeitmaschine nicht töten könntest, das führt hier in jedem Fall zu weit,


Mach ruhig, ich habe Zeit. 


Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> aber nur so viel: es gibt Elemente im Universum, die mit der Zeit zu tun haben und verhindern, das bestimmte andere Elemente, sei es Moleküle oder was auch immer, mit sich selbst in der Vergangenheit kollidieren können.



Was habe ich mit dem hypothetischen Erfinder der Zeitmaschine zu tun? Inwiefern würden die Moleküle meines Körpers mit sich selbst kollidieren?


----------



## Cørradø (5. September 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Da Du offensichtlich keine Quellen hast und Dinge wie
> 
> in keinster Weise durch Zitate beispielsweise von Joachim Fest oder ähnlichen Größen belegen kannst, unterstelle ich bis dahin absolutes Unwissen und empfehle die Lektüre von John Tolands "Adolf Hitler" oder auch nur die Ansicht von Joachim Fests "Hitler. Eine Karriere". Ich kann Dir auch gerne eine Liste der Dokumentationen und Literatur, die ich mir zu dem Thema zu Gemüte geführt habe, zukommen lassen.


Ich danke dir erstmal für deine Literaturempfehlungen und gelobe einige davon zu gegebener Zeit wahrzunehmen.
Von der Liste möchte ich dich erstmal bitten Abstand zu nehmen. Werde aber, sollte dies nötig sein, gerne auf dich zurückgreifen.
Für eine Hitler Biographie fehlt mir immo einfach die Muse, dafür kann ich mich irgendwie nicht so begeistern. Tut mir Leid. Ganz schrecklich...
Mich hat schon die Speer Biographie sehr gelangweilt. Hatte gehofft da kommt irgendwas über den Architekten oder "Künstler" drin, war aber nicht so.

Als Quellen möchte ich anführen so nahmhafte und exquisite Größen wie...
- Guderian "Erinnerungen...", "Die Panzertruppen", *indiziert*
- von Manstein "Verlorene Siege", "Soldat im 20. Jahrhundert"
dazu noch ein bisschen Sekundärliteratur von Englischen Autoren
- Friesers "Blitzkrieg Legende..."
Auszugsweise in Diversen Büchern (die Zeitzeugenberichte zusammentragen) des "Dörfler Zeitgeschichte"-Verlags.
...die bestimmt ebenso töfte sind wie deine, und die einvernehmlich Erich von Manstein als "Erfinder" des glorreichen Blitzkrieges ausweisen.
K.a., einiges war sicher auch aus Bibliotheken. Kershaw mein ich zumindest den Namen schonmal gelesen zu haben.
"Hitlers Krieger" von Guido Knopp - da darfst dir gerne die Hände überm Kopf zusammenschlagen.

Bei der undurchdachten Beurteilung des Gefreiten Hitler habe ich die ablehnende Haltung der damaligen ausgewiesenen Militärstrategen mit der Erfahrung verglichen, dass eine Schafigur im Spiel zu sein keinenfalls bedeuten muss, dass man versteht wie das Spiel aus der Makroperspektive laufen muss. Dazu die Summe der Fehlentscheidungen addiert, die ich hier nicht diskutieren möchte, lassen mich von meiner Überzeugung, dass er ein Strategischer Zocker, Blindgänger und Versager war nicht abweichen. Egal was Toland, Fest oder andere Historiker meinen. 
Aufgrund irgendeiner selektiven Wahrnehmung hab ich deine postings wohl überlesen und deine Meinung als weit weniger fundiert angesehen, als sie sich tatsächlich herausgestellt hat. 
Dafür und für die unverholenen "rofls" etc. möchte ich mich entschuldigen.

Besten Dank nochmal für das Angebot.
Cørradø
(was auf Tamahaq, einer Mundart der marokkanischen Nomadenstämme, soviel bedeutet wie "der ewig nach Wissen strebende")


----------



## Eysenbeiss (5. September 2009)

Genau deswegen hab ich mich nicht weiter ausgelassen, da du nicht einmal das verstanden hast, was ich bisher geschrieben habe.

Es sind Beispiele und gerade das du selbst schreibst "Dann hätte ihn jemand anderes erfunden", genau, zu einer anderen Zeit, aber nicht genau zu der, als er erfunden wurde, was für die heutige Menschheit aber nun mal entscheidend ist.

Es gibt ganz einfach Dinge, die für das verantwortlich sind wie die Erde heute aussieht, weil sie in genau der Zeit entstanden, in der sie entstanden sind und nicht später.

Das hat nichts mit "spekulativ" zu tun, das ist eine nach allgemeingültiger Logik erstellte Abfolge, in dem Fall sogar basiert auf historischen Fakten.

Zitat: 

"Während des Zweiten Weltkriegs wuchs bei der amerikanischen Regierung die Sorge, dass das nationalsozialistische Deutschland als erste Nation eine Atombombe bauen könnte. Um dies zu verhindern, wurde mit dem Manhattan-Projekt die Entwicklung einer amerikanischen Atombombe forciert."

Wikipedia, Auszug aus "Manhatten Projekt"

OHNE die deutsche "Kernforschung" hätte es zu dem Zeitpunkt KEINEN Anlass gegeben, diese Technik selbst zu entwickeln, KEINEN.

Reicht das jetzt, als Beispiel ?


@ BimmBamm: bisher waren deine Beiträge wirklich gut, aber einen Autor zu erwähnen, der selbst unter Kollegen als zumindest "faschistoid" gilt, das zeugt nicht gerade von Sachlichkeit.

Hitler war wie ein Schachspieler, sicher nicht völlig dumm, aber gemessen an wahren Größen wie Guderian oder eben Rommel war er eine Null; ich hoffe dass du das nicht bestreiten willst.
Adolf = Kreisliga, Rommel = Bundesliga usw. und wie wenig er wirklich von Taktik verstanden hat, davon zeugen die überlieferten Befehle, die nicht nur von seinen Lakaien ausgeben wurden, sondern teilweise von ihm selbst und ich meine damit die letzten zwei Wochen vor dem D-Day.

Allerdings führt das jetzt hier echt zu weit.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> In die dinoszeit reisen und einen schmetterling umbringen



Du Mörder

ich würde Paar Sachen Meinem ich sagen die er niemals machen sollte weil ich es später hart Bereue


----------



## Cørradø (6. September 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> @ BimmBamm: bisher waren deine Beiträge wirklich gut, aber einen Autor zu erwähnen, der selbst unter Kollegen als zumindest "faschistoid" gilt, das zeugt nicht gerade von Sachlichkeit.
> 
> Hitler war wie ein Schachspieler, sicher nicht völlig dumm, aber gemessen an wahren Größen wie Guderian oder eben Rommel war er eine Null; ich hoffe dass du das nicht bestreiten willst.
> Adolf = Kreisliga, Rommel = Bundesliga usw. und wie wenig er wirklich von Taktik verstanden hat, davon zeugen die überlieferten Befehle, die nicht nur von seinen Lakaien ausgeben wurden, sondern teilweise von ihm selbst und ich meine damit die letzten zwei Wochen vor dem D-Day.


Boah, Digger, komm her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> *Allerdings führt das jetzt hier echt zu weit.
> *


Dickes /signed!


----------



## BimmBamm (6. September 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> @ BimmBamm: bisher waren deine Beiträge wirklich gut, aber einen Autor zu erwähnen, der selbst unter Kollegen als zumindest "faschistoid" gilt, das zeugt



Welcher Autor soll das sein? Der mit dem Pulitzer-Preis ausgezeichnete Toland? Der mittlerweile zum Ritter geschlagene Ian Kershaw, dessen zweiteilige Hitler-Biographie als das Standard-Werk gilt? Oder gar Fest?


----------



## Hubautz (6. September 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Genau deswegen hab ich mich nicht weiter ausgelassen, da du nicht einmal das verstanden hast, was ich bisher geschrieben habe.




Das, mein lieber junger Freund kannst du dir sparen. Ich habe sehr wohl verstanden was du meinst, aber du wohl nicht was ich meine.



Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> und gerade das du selbst schreibst "Dann hätte ihn jemand anderes erfunden", genau, zu einer anderen Zeit, aber nicht genau zu der, als er erfunden wurde, was für die heutige Menschheit aber nun mal entscheidend ist.



Ist es nicht. Es ist absolut unerheblich, ob eine Erfindung ein paar Jahre früher oder später gemacht wird.


Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Zitat:
> 
> "Während des Zweiten Weltkriegs wuchs bei der amerikanischen Regierung die Sorge, dass das nationalsozialistische Deutschland als erste Nation eine Atombombe bauen könnte. Um dies zu verhindern, wurde mit dem Manhattan-Projekt die Entwicklung einer amerikanischen Atombombe forciert."
> 
> ...



Nein reicht mir nicht. Natürlich war das in dieser unserer Zeitlinie der ausschlaggebende Grund. Aber weder du noch ich noch sonst jemand weiß, ob es in anderen Realitäten nicht andere Gründe gegeben hätte. Möglicherweise nicht, aber du schließt es ja kategorisch aus, was ich als etwas engstirnig bezeichnen würde.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Atombombe im 20. Jahrhundert erfunden worden wäre, auch wenn es Hitler nie gegeben hätte. Möglicherweise ein paar Jahre später, möglicherweise sogar von den Sowjets aber sie wäre erfunden worden. Und in 200 oder 2000 Jahren ist das absolut uninteressant. Man weiß heute auch nicht genau wer das Rad erfunden hat oder welcher Mensch zum ersten Mal Feuer gemacht hat. 

Außerdem fehlt mir immer noch ein Nachweis über "Teilchen im Universum, die Dinge verhindern."



Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Hitler war wie ein Schachspieler, sicher nicht völlig dumm, aber gemessen an wahren Größen wie Guderian oder eben Rommel war er eine Null; ich hoffe dass du das nicht bestreiten willst.



Hitler hatte aus seinen Erfahrungen des ersten Weltkrieges geprägt von vorneherein eine andere Kriegsführung im Sinn. Er hat einige Dinge erkannt und umgesetzt, wie z.B. die wichtige Rolle einer Luftwaffe, die Notwendigkeit schnelle motorisierte und Panzerverbände unabhängig von der langsamen Infanterie operieren zu lassen und vor allem, sich nie auf einen Stellungskrieg einzulassen.
In der französischen Armee z.B. wurden Panzer noch als Infanteriebegleitfahrzeuge eingesetzt und konnten nicht selbständig operieren.
Das war nicht ganz unclever.
Ein Problem Hitlers war, dass er Eidetiker war. (Hier empfehle ich das Buch "Homo Hitler" von Manfred Koch-Hillebrecht.)
Durch sein fotografisches Gedächtnis konnte er Informationen (beispielsweise über Truppenstärke, Panzerung von britischen Kampfwagen oder Geschützkaliber)  jederzeit abrufen und in Gespräche einbringen, was ihm einen gewissen Ruf verschaffte.
Veränderungen hingegen konnte er nur schwer verarbeiten. Gegen Ende des Krieges gab er Befehle an Divisionen, die quasi nicht mehr existierten. Das ist nicht nur einer Ignoranz zuzuschreiben, sondern auch der Tatsache, dass in seinem Gehirn eben noch abgespeichert war "Division X, Truppenstärke 12.000 Mann".
Der Anfang vom Ende war eigentlich schon 1940 bei Dünkirchen. Ab hier haben wir eine Reihe von fatalen Fehlentscheidungen.
Spätestens Stalingrad (aber wirklich spätestens, es gab einige Situationen vorher) zeigt, dass er nicht wirklich viel militärische Ahnung hatte.

Um das hier noch einmal klarzustellen: Das ist eine rein historische Betrachtung, ich bin persönlich sehr froh, dass Deutschland diesen Krieg verloren hat und das Nazi System aufgehört hat zu existieren.


----------



## Zachrid (6. September 2009)

laWln00b schrieb:


> Wäre der 2. Weltkrieg nicht gewesen, was wäre dann heute?


Stalin wäre in Europa mit der Roten Armee eingefallen.


> Hätte man Jesus damals nicht gekreutzigt, was wäre dann?


Er wäre in diesem Fall vermutlich nicht für die Sünden der Menschen gestorben und alle Christen wären vermutlich Juden.


> Was wenn man wissen würde, wie die Dinosaurier damals gestorben wäre, was wäre dann?


Ein ziemlich großer Sonnenbrand.


> Was würdet ihr tun, wenn ihr die Möglichkeit hättet in die Vergangenheit zu reisen?


Ich würde mir die Lottozahlen vom letzten Superjackpot geben. 


> Ich würde ein Attentat auf Hitler machen. Da, wo ihn noch keiner kennt, damit das ganze dann leichter ist. Lieber soll ein Mensch sterben
> wie die 60 Mio. Menschen die er hat töten lassen ......


Wieder würde Stalin Europa mit einem Krieg überziehen und die gegnerischen Parteien würden sich mit Teslaspulen und Chronosphären bekämpfen, bis der Russische Premier auf die Idee kommt Albert Einstein aus der Zeitlinie zu tilgen, was dazu führt das Japan nun die Sovietunion und Amerika angreift.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (6. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Das, mein lieber junger Freund kannst du dir sparen. Ich habe sehr wohl verstanden was du meinst, aber du wohl nicht was ich meine.


Komm mal runter von deinem hohen Rosse, ich bezweilfe nämlich ernsthaft, das du älter bist als ich, von daher --> Eigentor, weil kritikunfähig.



> Ist es nicht. Es ist absolut unerheblich, ob eine Erfindung ein paar Jahre früher oder später gemacht wird.


Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen.

Man nehme nur ein einziges Beispiel:hätte jemand das Steinschlossgewehr oder die Muskete 200 Jahre später erfunden, hätten die Spanier die Indios in Mittel- und Südamerika nicht mal ansatzweise in der Weise knechten und vernichten können, in der es aber nun mal passiert ist.

Ergo hätten sie weniger Menschen getötet, wenn überhaupt, sie hätten weniger Gold nach Europa geschickt, wodurch Spanien auf anderen Gebieten weniger EInfluss gehabt hätte, wodurch die Politik der damlaigen Zeit in Europa ganz anders abgelaufen wäre usw. usf, aber so etwas zu begreifen, da fehlt es dir einfach an Verstand.

Genau so verhält es sich mit ALLEN _entscheidenen_ Techniken, die unsere Zeit, Dimension und Existenz generell betreffen; wir sind heutzutage dort wo wir sind, weil alle Dinge in der Vergangenheit so gelaufen sind, wie sie es nun mal sind, unabhänig davon ob du das "glaubst" oder nicht.

Anderes Beispiel, näher an der "Jetztzeit: hätte Henry Ford nicht sein T-Modell erfunden, jedenfalls zu der entsprechenden Zeit, wäre Deutschland ( und zum Teil Frankreich) in dieser Sparte führend in der Welt geworden.

Das wiederum hätte bedeutet, das die USA zum Zeitpunkt des ersten Weltkrieges nicht mal ansatzweise in der Lage gewesen wären, genügend Truppen, geschweige denn Fahrzeuge nach Europa zu schaffen, wodurch der Ausgang dieses Krieges ein ganz anderer gewesen wäre.

Rein hypothetisch wäre es dann zu einem Waffenstillstand gekommen, der Versailler Vertrag wäre nicht in dieser menschenverachtenden Form geschlossen worden, hätte damit keine so starken EInfluss auf viele Teile der deutschen Bevölkerung gehabt, wodurch der Nationalismus weniger stark ausgeprägt gewesen wäre, Deutschland wäre nicht in Form von "Reparationen" ausgeplündert worden, was wiederum weniger Unmut hervorgerufen hätte, weil weniger Armut und Arbeitslosigkeit und genau diese drei Dinge waren mit ausschlaggebend dafür, das die NSDAP überhaupt so viel Zulauf gefunden hat.

Ohne diesen Zulauf hätte sie nicht die Macht erlangt, die sie leider erlangt hat und damit wäre der zweite Weltkrieg vermutlich nie, oder jedenfalls nicht unter diesen Vorzeichen ausgebrochen, aber vor allem wäre eine Hauptkomponente dieser Zeit, nämlich die "Endlösung" nicht zum Tragen gekommen, wodurch Deutschland heute nicht mit einem solchen Malus zu kämpfen hätte.



> Nein reicht mir nicht. Natürlich war das in dieser unserer Zeitlinie der ausschlaggebende Grund. Aber weder du noch ich noch sonst jemand weiß, ob es in anderen Realitäten nicht andere Gründe gegeben hätte. Möglicherweise nicht, aber du schließt es ja kategorisch aus, was ich als etwas engstirnig bezeichnen würde.
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Atombombe im 20. Jahrhundert erfunden worden wäre, auch wenn es Hitler nie gegeben hätte. Möglicherweise ein paar Jahre später, möglicherweise sogar von den Sowjets aber sie wäre erfunden worden. Und in 200 oder 2000 Jahren ist das absolut uninteressant. Man weiß heute auch nicht genau wer das Rad erfunden hat oder welcher Mensch zum ersten Mal Feuer gemacht hat.



Und wieder Schwachsinn, denn andere Relitäten oder Dimensionen spielen NULL Rolle, absolut null, noch weniger, denn die betreffen UNS nun mal nicht und sind damit komplett hypothetisch und irrlevant.

Außerdem schließe ich es nur zu dem damaligen Zeitpunkt aus, in den Jahren 43, 44 und 45, denn die waren für den Ausgang des Krieges relevant, nichts weiter.
Leider hast du damit endgültig bewiesen, das du nicht in der Lage bist zu verstehen, geschweige denn das du BEREIT wärst zu verstehen.

Es ist absolut unerheblich ob irgendwann im 20ten Jahrhundert eine Atombombe erfunden worden _wäre; es ist nur wichtig DAS sie zu dem Zeitpuntk erfunden wurde, zu dem sie erfunden wurde, denn nur dadurch konnte sie den Lauf der Geschichte in die Bahnen lenken, in der sie sich nun einmal befindet.



> Außerdem fehlt mir immer noch ein Nachweis über "Teilchen im Universum, die Dinge verhindern."



Selbst wenn ich hier wissenschaftliche Abhandlungen posten oder verlinken würde, das brächte bei dir absolut nichts.
Die Gründe dafür sind offensichtlich und von mir schon deutlich genug dargestellt worden.




> Hitler hatte aus seinen Erfahrungen des ersten Weltkrieges geprägt von vorneherein eine andere Kriegsführung im Sinn. Er hat einige Dinge erkannt und umgesetzt, wie z.B. die wichtige Rolle einer Luftwaffe, die Notwendigkeit schnelle motorisierte und Panzerverbände unabhängig von der langsamen Infanterie operieren zu lassen und vor allem, sich nie auf einen Stellungskrieg einzulassen.
> In der französischen Armee z.B. wurden Panzer noch als Infanteriebegleitfahrzeuge eingesetzt und konnten nicht selbständig operieren.
> Das war nicht ganz unclever.



Massiver Fehlschlag.
Hitler hatte anfangs NULL mit Panzern am Hut und ohne Göring wäre die Luftwaffe nicht vorangetrieben worden, was JEDER nachlesen kann, der sich ernsthaft mti der Materie befasst.



> Ein Problem Hitlers war, dass er Eidetiker war. (Hier empfehle ich das Buch "Homo Hitler" von Manfred Koch-Hillebrecht.)
> Durch sein fotografisches Gedächtnis konnte er Informationen (beispielsweise über Truppenstärke, Panzerung von britischen Kampfwagen oder Geschützkaliber)  jederzeit abrufen und in Gespräche einbringen, was ihm einen gewissen Ruf verschaffte.
> Veränderungen hingegen konnte er nur schwer verarbeiten. Gegen Ende des Krieges gab er Befehle an Divisionen, die quasi nicht mehr existierten. Das ist nicht nur einer Ignoranz zuzuschreiben, sondern auch der Tatsache, dass in seinem Gehirn eben noch abgespeichert war "Division X, Truppenstärke 12.000 Mann".
> Der Anfang vom Ende war eigentlich schon 1940 bei Dünkirchen. Ab hier haben wir eine Reihe von fatalen Fehlentscheidungen.
> Spätestens Stalingrad (aber wirklich spätestens, es gab einige Situationen vorher) zeigt, dass er nicht wirklich viel militärische Ahnung hatte.



Auch wieder fast kompletter Schwachsinn.
Die vermeintliche Krankheit, die Adolf angeblich so beeinflusst und gehindert haben soll, die hat nichts mit der Tatsache zu tun, das er mit den Jahren ganz einfach geisteskrank geworden ist.
Er hat einfach nicht erkennen WOLLEN, das seine Armeen ausgelöscht wurden, das die Soldaten nicht mehr vorhanden waren, da das nicht in seine Pläne und Wunschvorstellungen hinein gepasst hat.


Irgendwie stelle ich da gerade Parallelen zu jemandem hier aus dem Forum fest ...................


Das angeblich so ausgeprägte fotografische Gedächtnis, das Adolf gehabt haben soll, ist auch eine Mär, das zeigen viele Grafiken, auf denen er bekannte Gebäude gezeichnet hat, bei denen aber teils prägnante Details einfach fehlten, was für jemandem mit dieser "Fähigkeit" fast ausgeschlossen ist.

Ferner bezieht sich ein "fotografisches Gedächtnis" auf Billder, nicht auf mathematiche Details wie Truppenstärken oder ähnliches; dafür gibt es einen anderen Fachbegriff.
Menschen mit Fotografischem Gedächtnis speichern BILDER in ihrem Kopf und zwar unabhängig von der Bedeutung der Details in dem Bild.
Es gibt Menschen mit dieser Veranlagung, die sich ganze Seiten mit Text einprägen können, selbst wenn sie die Sprache, in der dieser Text verfasst wurde, nicht beherrschen.

Ich selbst "leide" an einer speziellen Ausprägung dieser Fähigkeit, weiß daher aus eigener Erfahrung wie das ist.



Wenn man also nicht in der Lage ist, objektiv auf LOGISCHE Abhandlungen zu schauen, sondern in erster Linie mit seinem kleinen Ego beschäftigt ist, so wie du, dann sollte man es unterlassen solche Formulierungen wie am Anfang deiner Antwort zu bringen und vor allem, sich BESSER informieren.

Weitere Antworten kannst du dir sparen, denn ich reagiere eh nicht mehr drauf, da es absolut zweck- und sinnlos ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. September 2009)

Das einzige was nicht so ganz stimmt sind die Teilchen die angeblich Zeitreisen verhindern...
Und selbst wenn, genügend geladene Chronotonenpartikel würden diese Teilchen in der Luft zerreissen ganz abgesehen von den gravimetrischen Scheerkräften die eine solche Ansammlung von Teilchen schwerlich möglich machen würde...
Zum anderen würde man sowieso nicht in seiner eigenen Realtität landen, dafür bräuchte man exakte Kenntnisse der Phasenmodulierung der jeweiligen Epoche bzw. müsste man auch in der Zeitmaschine eine Dimensionalsperre einbauen, das sie eben nicht in andere Realitäten abrutscht...


----------



## Vreen (6. September 2009)

da es nicht möglich ist sind solche fragen zeit und energieverschwendung.


----------



## Noxiel (6. September 2009)

Offtopic entfernt.


----------



## sarika (6. September 2009)

Back to Topic!!!!!!!!





was ich mit einer zeitmaschiene machen würde??? ich denke mein interesse für alte kulturen würde voll zum tragen kommen. Maya, Inka, Atztheken, Ägypter und die Asiatischen hochkulturen würde ich studieren und versuchen herauszufinden warum sie verschwunden sind. die geheimnisse dieser hochkulturen lüften und sich neues wissen über sie aneignen. das finde ich viel interessanter als irgendwelche leute zu ermorden um den lauf der geschichte zu verändern. denn das einzige was dabei rauskommen kann ist ein nicht reperables zeitparadoxon, was unsere zukunft warscheinlich eher negativ beeinflußt.
wenn man kriege verhindern wollte, müßte man die "kriegerische" ader des menschen abschalten (neid, hass und co), aber würde man das machen (in der vergangenheit), hätte sich der mensch nie zu dem entwickelt was er heute ist, sprich wir würden noch leben wie die affen. denn 90% der erfindungen wurden durch krieg oder wettkampf gemacht, bzw vorangetrieben. (bsp mondlandung / raumfahrt)

ich denke einfach daß der stille beobachter bei solchen sachen unterschätzt wird. wenn man eine große menge an wissen sammelt, kann man seine zukünftigen entscheidungen beeinflussen, auf basis diesen wissens.


----------



## Scrätcher (6. September 2009)

Ich würde mich erstmal fragen inwiefern es "Sinn" macht etwas in der Vergangenheit zu ändern!

Viele meinten ja, sie würden z.B. Hitler töten. 

Wenn ich dieses Ereigniss plane und durchziehen wollte würde es aber gleichzeitig bedeuten, dass ich die Vergangenheit erheblich ändere! 

Gehen wir von einem einfachen Zeitstrahl aus: Anfang -----------> Ende

Ich springe hinter meine Geburt! Das größte Risiko überhaupt das ich garnicht geboren werde! Dementsprechend könnte ich dann aber auch nicht mehr in die Zeit zurück reisen.

Da gibts jetzt unterschiedliche Theorien!^^

1. Alles ist ja schon passiert und dementsprechend hab ich es wohl nicht geschafft! Da ja ich ja durch meine Veränderung sonst meine Geburt "aufgehoben" hätte, was kein logischer Kreislauf wäre.

2. Es gibt eine weitere Dimension in der praktisch die Zeit nicht in einer Linie abläuft sondern nebeneinader vorhanden ist! (spätestens hier fängt bei einem der Kopf zu rauchen an......) 

Dementsprechend habe ich zwar meine Geburt verhindert, aber ich existiere noch! OBWOHL ich nie geboren werden werde!

Aber sind wir mal nicht so pessimistisch! *g* Ich werde trotzdem geboren nur werd ich nie die Möglichkeit erhalten, zweimal vorhanden zu sein! 

Da ich ein Witzbold bin, würd ich folgenden Versuch unternehmen:

Warten bis ich 60 Jahre alt bin und zu meinem 20sten Geburtstag zurückspringen. Dann schick ich mir selbst ein Paket mit der Zeitmaschiene und der Bitte, dass ich bitte ein paar Tage vor meinem 60sten Geburtstag zu meinem 20sten springen soll! Das zieht natürlich auch das "Ich" von mir durch und so weiter und so fort! 

Auf einmal sind an meinem 20sten Geburtstag an die 120.000 Scrätcher!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (eine eigene "Ich"-Armee! Der Traum von Selor!^^)

Das klingt natürlich erstmal Witzig! Aber wie würde das jetzt weiter gehen? 

Immerhin will von denen keiner mehr zurückspringen! 

Dementsprechend kommt die Theorie von mehreren Dimensionen zum tragen:

in den entsprechenden Dimensionen fehl ich einfach und in einer gibts mich 120.000 mal!

Jetzt überlegen wir mal das keine Energie im Unversum verloren geht! Aber durch diese massive Zeitreise hätte ich entweder (wenn wir bei einer Realität bleiben) Materie erschaffen die es nicht geben dürfte: Mich in Zeiten wo ich schon längst in die Vergangenheit gesprungen bin. 

Oder ich hätte extrem viel Materie von einer Dimension (Relaität) in eine andere geschoben, was bedeuten würde: Eine hat zuwenig, die andere hat zuviel!

Da es nicht möglich ist für uns und wir dementsprechend auch nicht die Ausmaße kennen können die sowas hätte kann ich natürlich auch nur mutmaßen und denke das diese Zeitfilme, in denen dann die Rede ist von "durch diesen Fehler ist das Raum/Zeit gefüge durcheinander geraten" wäre wohl die Antwort darauf.

Die Moral von der Geschichte ist: Egal was ich auch ändern würde, entweder ist es schon geschehen bevor ich los bin oder die Gefahr dabei in eine andere Realität geworfen zu werden oder sogar das Raum/Zeitgefüge durcheinander zu werfen wer viel höher als mein kleines Ziel!

Ach ja! Es gibt noch eine! Man springt nicht zurück sondern vor! Sprich das Universum ansich unterliegt einem unendlichen Kreislauf der sich ständig wiederholt! Dann würde man nicht die eigene, sondern die zukünftige "Vergangenheit" und somit würde es gehen. Was aber zu grundelegen würde, das sich alles immer wieder wiederholt! Würde diese Theorie sich bewahrheiten, es würde mich doch tatsächlich depremieren! oO


Aber was hat es mir jetzt gebracht? Dieses Grübeln über solche Theorien, wo wir doch nicht einmal ansatzweise in der Zeit reisen können?

1. In dem Moment wo ich über so etwas grübel werd ich mir mehrerer Sachen bewußt! Das die Gefahr höher wäre als mein vermeintliches Ziel, das keine Handlung ohne Konsequenz möglich ist, das es mehr geben KANN als wir jetzt wissen und so weiter und so fort!

Kurz um: Ich entwickel mich selbst an solchen Fragen! Obwohl sie im ersten Moment völlig "sinnlos" aussehen mögen!

2. ich beobachte meine Mitmenschen wie sie damit umgehen:

Der "EgoMensch" : "Zurückreisen dafür Sorgen das es mir heute gut geht oder das ich gleich früher alles habe, alles mir gehört, meins meins meins ist!" Wobei hier auch öfter einfach nur Witzbolde drunter zu finden sind.

Der "gute Mensch" : "Zurück, Welt retten und hoffen das wir jetzt alle in Harmonie leben!"
Optimistisch aber er hat nicht lange genug drüber nachgedacht.

Der "Vorsichtige Mensch" : "Jede Maßnahme hat ihre Konsequenz, deshalb entweder nichts oder nur Kleinigkeiten ändern!" Aber auch er hat sich noch nicht sooo wirklich Gedanken machen wollen, wie das dann letztlich möglich ist.

Der "Grübler" : "All die die sich überlegen wieso, weshalb, warum, das Thema tatsächlich zerlegen und bis ins letzte analysieren! ....und vielleicht auch für sich neue Erkenntnisse daraus ziehen.

Der "Geht nicht also warum denken?"-Mensch
Ja das ist mein Freund! Nur was er versteht, was man anfassen kann ist echt! Er besticht meist dadurch das er nach eigener Meinung alles kann und alles weiß! Und eigentlich hat er sich noch mit sich selbst oder irgendwas beschäftigt, was ihm nicht direkt und sofort ersichtlich einen Vorteil eingebracht hat.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. September 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Anyway, dir zu erklären warum du den Großvater des Erfinders der Zeitmaschine nicht töten könntest, das führt hier in jedem Fall zu weit, aber nur so viel: es gibt Elemente im Universum, die mit der Zeit zu tun haben und verhindern, das bestimmte andere Elemente, sei es Moleküle oder was auch immer, mit sich selbst in der Vergangenheit kollidieren können.
> 
> Das ist ähnlich wie bei Magneten, verusch mal zwei Magnete zusammenzupressen, wenn du sie mti den gleichen Polen ausrichtest, also Plus auf Plus z. B., was passiert dann ?
> Selbst wenn du das Stpck, das den Pluspol markiert vom Minuspol trennst und dann halbierst, du wirst die beiden Hälften nicht wieder zusammenfügen können ...........
> ...





> Man könnte natürlich spekulieren und Situationen herbeiführen





> ROFL, mal weniger Star Trek schauen, dafür Deutsch lernen



Dito.

Wie ich selbst auch schon dargelegt habe, muss man  natürlich davon ausgehen, dass etwas, was in unserer Vergangeheit passiert ist, nicht verändert werde kannn. Ansonsten wäre es nicht nicht unserer Vergangenheit.

Das ganze führt zu mehreren Hypothesen (@Scrätcher. Ich hoffe du nimms mir meinen Klau nicht übel):

-Zeitreisen (in die Vergangenheit) sind generell nicht möglich.
-Zeitreisen sind auch in unserem Zeitpfeil möglich, allerdings sind die Auswirkungen dieser Reise durch Zeitpartikel, oder von mir auch "Timecops" genannt, begrenzt.
- Zeitreisen sind möglich, allerdings wird bei jeder Zeitreise das Universum in zwei verschiedene Universen gespalten.
- Zeitreisen sind möglich und man kann auch die eigene Vergangenheit verändern, allerdings würden wir, die wir in der "Gegenwart geblieben sind, nichts davon mitbekommen. Sei es durch die veränderte Vergangenheit unserer eigenen  Vergangenheit oder durch den Umstand, dass wir selbst in der "absoluten" Vergangenheit leben.
- Falls irgendjemandem noch eine andere Hypothese einfällt, möge er mich bitte korrigieren.

Nun, zumidest würde die Annahme der von Eisenbeiß genannten Zeitpartikel dadurch belegt werden, dass keiner der bisherigen Astronauten  heute etwas zu sagen hat, da sie laut der Relativitätstheorie ja eigentlich in der Vergangenheit leben und damit die, aus ihrer Sicht, Zuknft nicht beeinflussen können.
Allerdings lässt es für mich viel zu viele Fragen offen.
Nehmen wir mal an ein Ausserirdischer kommt auf die Erde nachdem die Menschheit bereits verschwunden ist und findet im Outback Australiens einen Grabstein eines Mannes der 1939 gestorben ist. Dann reist dieser Außerirdische in die Vergangenheit um herauszufinden wie der Mann gestorben ist. Während seines Besuchs erfährt er über die Ereignisse in Europa und entschließt sich Hitler zu töten. Wäre das möglich? 



> Selbst wenn ich hier wissenschaftliche Abhandlungen posten oder verlinken würde, das brächte bei dir absolut nichts.
> Die Gründe dafür sind offensichtlich und von mir schon deutlich genug dargestellt worden.



Ich bitte dich, verlinke sie trotzdem. Ich schwöre dir, dass ich es zumindest mir etwas bringen wird. Selbst wenn ich sie als Mutmaßung oder dem Gedankenauswuchs eines Butterbrotes deklarieren würde. Aber lesen würde ich es trotzdem sehr gerne.

P.S. @ Selor: 
Ich bitte um die Bestätigung, dass es sich bei deinem Post um einen sarkastischen Kommentar handelt. Bitte, bitte ,bitte. Ansonsten wäre ich ziemlich aufeschi... ähh aufgeschmissen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> P.S. @ Selor:
> Ich bitte um die Bestätigung, dass es sich bei deinem Post um einen sarkastischen Kommentar handelt. Bitte, bitte ,bitte. Ansonsten wäre ich ziemlich aufeschi... ähh aufgeschmissen.



Was? Gibt es eine kleine Erläuterung dazu? Was bringt dich dazu zu denken du wärest aufgeschmissen?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was? Gibt es eine kleine Erläuterung dazu? Was bringt dich dazu zu denken du wärest aufgeschmissen?



Nun, meine Initiative in diesem Thread noch etwas zu posten basierte auf der (so wie es aussieht gelöschten) Antwort auf deinen


> Das einzige was nicht so ganz stimmt sind die Teilchen die angeblich Zeitreisen verhindern...


Post. Aufgrund der "..." deines Posts, der (meiner Meinung nach) sehr hypthetischen Ausführungen wie "Dimensionalsperre" und meiner bisherigen Erfahrungen deiner Kommentare aus anderen Threads, nahm ich an, dass dein Post nicht ganz ernst gemeint war.
Sollte dem nicht so sein, beweist es, dass ich entweder/und/oder
- doch nicht soviel von Internetsarkasmus verstehe, wie ich mir eingebildet habe
- meine oben genannte Initiative auf einer falschen Annahme basiert
In allen Fällen wäre ich, zumindest nach meiner Meinung, ziemlich "aufgeschmissen" bin.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2009)

Achso... ich habe mich schon gefragt woher du den ST Satz hast...

Ehm nein, ich benutze sehr häufig "..." einfach so am ende eines Satzes, weil entweder meine Gedanken dazu noch nicht abgeschlossen sind aber der Satz oder weil es einfach besser aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und "Dimensionalsperre" war ein Doof gewähltes Wort, mit fiel nichts besseres ein um "Vorrichtung zur Erhaltung der gegenwärtigen Phasenmodulation und Abschirmung gegenüber dem "verrutschen" in andere Phasen oder Realitäten" zu erklären...
Das ist natürlich alles hoch hypothetisch und ich habe mich noch nicht zur gänze in Erweiterte Temporalmechanik eingelesen bzw. der gänzliche Part über die schiere Möglichkeit der Zeitreise ist zu dem Zeitpunkt mehr oder weniger, dass was ich mir aus dem was ich bisher gelesen, gehört, gesehen habe zusammengefriemelt habe und dem Fakt das ich bisher noch nie etwas über solche Teilchen gelesen habe und sowas wäre mir mit Sicherheit nicht entgangen.

Oder irgendwie sowas...


----------



## Eysenbeiss (11. September 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Nun, zumidest würde die Annahme der von Eisenbeiß genannten Zeitpartikel dadurch belegt werden, dass keiner der bisherigen Astronauten  heute etwas zu sagen hat, da sie laut der Relativitätstheorie ja eigentlich in der Vergangenheit leben und damit die, aus ihrer Sicht, Zuknft nicht beeinflussen können.
> Allerdings lässt es für mich viel zu viele Fragen offen.
> Nehmen wir mal an ein Ausserirdischer kommt auf die Erde nachdem die Menschheit bereits verschwunden ist und findet im Outback Australiens einen Grabstein eines Mannes der 1939 gestorben ist. Dann reist dieser Außerirdische in die Vergangenheit um herauszufinden wie der Mann gestorben ist. Während seines Besuchs erfährt er über die Ereignisse in Europa und entschließt sich Hitler zu töten. Wäre das möglich?



Mit Leuten, die nicht in der Lage sind meinen Namen korrekt wiederzugeben, diskutiere ich nicht, zumal all deine Ansätze schlichtweg falsch, unfundiert und zusammengewürfelte Grütze sind.

Und nein, er könnte ihn nicht töten, da die Geschichte der Menschheit nun einmal mit von der Zeit zwischen 1933 und 45 abhängt.
Weil sie davon abhängt existiert die Menschheit zu dem Zeitpunkt, an dem er hier eintreffen würde in genau dieser Form nicht mehr.

Würde er die Dinge in dem genannten Zeitraum ändern, würde er auch alles das veränder, was danach passiert ist und es ist mathematisch gar nich mal so schwer auszurechnen, mit welcher Wahrscheinlichkeit dann an genau der Stelle, an der er beiStattfinden der Ereignisse einen Gabstein vorfindet, eben KEINEN vorfinden würde.

Damit wäre dann wiederum die Grundlage für seine Reise in die Vergangenheit hinfällig usw., aber das hatte ich alles mindestens zweimal schon erklärt, nur leider kommen dann Leute wie du, die nix kapieren, aber faseln und dann auch noch Belege fordern.


Erinnert mich an die Hexenprozesse und die Inquisition: wir können nicht beweisen das sie eine Hexe ist, aber sie kann ebenfalls nicht beweisen das sie keine ist und da wir einfach GLAUBEN das sie eine ist, wird sie verbrannt.

Jeder und zwar JEDER der genug Verstand besitzt Einsteins, Hawkes, Plancks, Bohrs und Wilczeks Theorien zu _verstehen_, der wird erkennen, das es keine wirklichen NULLpunkte gibt, weswegen selbst Wurmlöcher einen Anfang und ein Ende haben, egal ob dieses Loch innerhalb eines Universums und der dazugehörenden Dimension erschaffen wird, oder ob man zwei Universen/Dimensionen verbindet.

Aus eben diesem Grund kann man zwar in der Theorie in die Vergangenheit reisen, aber dort nichts verändern, da man Materie nicht "auf Null schalten" kann, das geht, wenn überhaupt, mit masse/materiefreier Energie und diese wurde bis heute noch nicht entdeckt.

Alles was Masse/Materie besitzt unterliegt der "Zeit".


----------



## nemø (11. September 2009)

Und selbst wenn?... habt ihr schon mal die 2 sich gegenseitig amlenden Hände gesehen... Wer von beiden hat angefangen, und wenn du nur zurückspringstr um Aktien von windows an deine mudder zu gevben, wird sie reich, wir d unabhängig, sucht sich einen anderen, der macht ein anderes kind und in dem moment wo du ihr das asgen willst, wirst du abnippeln, dematerialisiert, weil es dich nicht mehr gibt und dafür jemand anders erschaffen wurde, oder du hastes deiner mutter gesagt damals, sie hat dir nicht geglaubt und deswegen ist jetzt alles so wie es ist, es läuft darauf hiunaus,  das zeitreisen bestimmt möglich sind, aber unmöglich die chance besteht etwas zu ändern...

Der Lottoschein, du reist zurück, merkst die nummern, gibst ab, zack, hättest nicht in die vergangenheit reisen müssen, wärst ja reich, reist nicht zurück, weißt die nummern nicht, gewinnst nicht, oder du merkst dir die nummern und dadurch das du sie weißt, passiert das was jetzt ist, du hast den schein verloren, einen falschen abgegeben oder sonst was...

ES GEHT NICHT...
Ein Raum, bzw, Dimensionssprung in eine dimension, die noch nicht so weit ist wie die die jetzt ist wäre besser, stell dir vor in einer anderen dimension bist du reiuch, das wärs doch...

Ich habe diue Community mal mit du angesprcohen, ums jedem leser zu vereinfachen
rechtschreibung auch ohne loegastenie vernachlässigt

thxbbmfg Nemø


----------



## El Homer (12. September 2009)

Wenn man 3 Meter vor dem Spiegel steht, dann braucht das Licht 16 Nanosekunden um das Gesicht auf den Spiegel zu reflektierenund wieder zurückzustrahlen.
Dies hieße ja wiederum, dass wir im Spiegel sehen wie wir vor 16 nanosekunden aussahen.


----------



## Cørradø (12. September 2009)

El schrieb:


> Wenn man 3 Meter vor dem Spiegel steht, dann braucht das Licht 16 Nanosekunden um das Gesicht auf den Spiegel zu reflektierenund wieder zurückzustrahlen.
> Dies hieße ja wiederum, dass wir im Spiegel sehen wie wir vor 16 nanosekunden aussahen.


Quasi ne Zeitreise, wa? ^^

"Zeit" ist ja an sich abstrakt und keineswegs absolut.
Wenn du dich "jetzt" im Spiegel siehst, ist es ja nicht nur wegen des Lichtes 16 nanosekunden später nicht mehr "jetzt", sondern vergangen, weil die "Zeit" ja bereits, wenn du darüber nachdenkst, dass du vorne links noch mehr Gel für die trendige Frisur brauchst, "fortgeschritten" ist, sodass der subjektive Moment, in dem du "jetzt", also die Gegenwart, definiert hast schon wieder verstrichen ist und damit der Vergangenheit zugerechnet werden muss.
Vom abstrakten "Zeitpunkt" deiner eben-noch-Gegenwart aus bist du also bereits in der ZUKUNFT! 
Wahnsinn, gell?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (12. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Quasi ne Zeitreise, wa? ^^
> 
> "Zeit" ist ja an sich abstrakt und keineswegs absolut.
> Wenn du dich "jetzt" im Spiegel siehst, ist es ja nicht nur wegen des Lichtes 16 nanosekunden später nicht mehr "jetzt", sondern vergangen, weil die "Zeit" ja bereits, wenn du darüber nachdenkst, dass du vorne links noch mehr Gel für die trendige Frisur brauchst, "fortgeschritten" ist, sodass der subjektive Moment, in dem du "jetzt", also die Gegenwart, definiert hast schon wieder verstrichen ist und damit der Vergangenheit zugerechnet werden muss.
> ...


I LOVE SCIENCES   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerger (12. September 2009)

Ich würde die P-Server progs von WoW nehmen und die Inst-CD von WoW und das dann 1 Jahr vor Blizzard als Age of conan verkaufen


----------



## Cheerza (12. September 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Quelle bitte - und eine stichhaltige, nachprüfbare, anerkannte Quelle, nicht Dein Verschwörungs-Forum von nebenan! Richtig ist nämlich, daß Hitler Rußland quasi "im Schlaf" überfallen hat (Du weißt doch hoffentlich, daß Stalin und Hitler Verbündete waren?). Wer da was zur Invasion des anderen aufgebaut hat, sieht nämlich ein wenig anders aus (bspw. die vielgerühmte "Autobahn" als Errungenschaft Hitlers wurde für die Gütertransportation in erster Linie gen Osten gebaut - als Mittel der Kriegsführung gegen den schon in "Mein Kampf" erklärten "Klassenfeind". Das geschah übrigens noch in Friedenszeiten. Toland berichtet, daß Stalin durchaus dem im "Nichtangriffspakt" verfügten "Hilfeleistungen" in Form von Kriegsmitteln nachkam, während die Deutschen "bummelten" und durch den Krieg verursachte Engpässe geltend machten. Historiker aller Coleur beschreiben übrigens Stalins Überraschung, als Deutschland plötzlich trotz anderslautender Verträge über Rußland herfiel).
> 
> Wichtig für die Entscheidung des Krieges sind im Grunde wenige Dinge: Einstein schrieb einen Brief, der die US-Streitmächte auf eine mögliche "Atom-Bombe" aufmerksam machte, die daraufhin das "Manhattan-Projekt" unter dem gebürtigen Amerikaner Oppenheimer (wohlgemerkt ein angeblich minderwertiger Jude) ins Leben rief. Einstein selbst wurde als "Sicherheitsrisiko" (wer war halt Menschenfreund) eingestuft und so vom Projekt ausgeschlossen. Weder Rußland noch Deutschland hatten die Möglichkeit, diese Waffe zu entwickeln. Auch wenn Deutschland vor dem Abwurf der Bombe kapitulierte, so wäre diese Waffe in jedem Fall kriegsentscheidend gewesen (ursprüngliches Ziel war eben nicht Hiroshima / Nagasaki, sondern Berlin). Leider vergessen unsere rechten Freunde, wenn sie die "Überlegenheit der weißen Rasse" predigen, gerne mal, daß diese angebliche "Herrenrasse" von jüdischen (sprich: jenen Leuten, die laut Hitler nur nachahmten und nicht in der Lage wären, etwas neues zu erschaffen) Physikern fast im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "heimgeleuchtet" worden wäre. Die "Bombe" schaffte Fakten, gegen die jegliche sonstige Kriegsführung egal in welchem Sinne einfach "Kinderkacke" wurde. Selbst wenn die Deutschen nicht bereits in Stalingrad auf's Maul bekommen und Rußland im Sturm erobert hätten, hätte die "Bombe" jegliche Welteroberungsträume zunichte gemacht, sobald sie Berlin eingeäschert hätte (wie gesagt: Soweit zur Überlegenheit der "weißen Rasse". Sowohl Einstein als auch Oppenheimer waren Juden - und deren Geist hatte ein Hitler mitsamt seinem angeblich so überlegenem deutschem Volk nichts entgegenzusetzen).
> 
> ...



Am Ende gehts doch eh ums Geld...Und der Sieger schreibt die Geschichte


----------



## Huntermoon (13. September 2009)

Erstmal müssten wir klären, ob wir von ~einem Raum-Zeit-Gefüge ausgehen, dann würde das Grossmuter/Grossvater-Paradoxon zum zuge kommen (Ich Reise in der Zeit zurück, kill meine Grosseltern, mich gibt es nicht, meine Grosseltern leben dochnoch, mich gibt es wieder, ich töt sie wieder, ich bin wieder nicht Existent, sie leben, ich töte sie etc)
Oder von ~zwei, also ein Gefüge pro "entscheidung", was man mit ggf mit der Photonen-verschränkung erklären kann( Der sogenanter "Gelenkte Zufall")

wenn wir vom ersten ausgegehn, würd ich nix machen, weil das unvorhersehbare Folgen hätte,

Wenn man vom zweiten ausgeht, dann würd ich Unmengen Moderner Technik einsacken, n Paar Leute, in die Antike Reisen und GOTT werden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (13. September 2009)

Erstmal müßten wir wissen, ob so etwas möglich ist.
Für mich nicht, zumindest nicht mit dem Körper.


----------



## Hubautz (14. September 2009)

Die ursprüngliche Frage war ja „was würdest du tun wenn…? Das heißt also wir müssen nicht zwangsläufig diskutieren, ob es möglich ist. Ebenso könnte man fragen: „was würdest du tun, wenn du fliegen könntest?“ oder „was würdest du tun wenn du Superman wärst?“
Es ist ein rein hypothetisches Szenario um dessen Umsetzung in der Realität es grundsätzlich gar nicht geht.
Um die erhitzten Gemüter ein wenig zu beruhigen sollte man die Frage vielleicht dahingehend umformulieren: „was würdest du tun, wenn du in die Vergangenheit reisen könntest _und dein dortiges Handeln Konsequenzen auf diese unsere Gegenwart hätte_.
Unabhängig davon ob das möglich ist, kann sich ja wohl jeder diese Situation vorstellen.


----------



## 11Raiden (14. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon ob das möglich ist, kann sich ja wohl jeder diese Situation vorstellen.


Klar kann ich mir etwas vorstellen, aber mir persönlich spacen zuviel Menschen im Kopf rum.
Das Schlüsselwort heißt Gegenwarrt und nicht Vergangenheit nach belieben ändern (könnnen).
Die Auswirkungen solchen Handelns sind nicht ansatzweise nachvollziehbar.
Schaut Euch in dem Zusammenhang mal den Film Butterfly Projekt (oder so) mit Adam Kutscher an.

Es gilt aus der Vergangenheit zu lernen im Positiven, wie auch aus den Fehlern die damals gemacht worden, sei es im eigenen Leben oder auch in der allgemeinen Geschichte oder (Einzel-) Schicksale von Personen.
Wer mit offenen Augen durch die Welt läuft wird mehr erkennen, als derjenige, der alles was ihm nicht paßt ändern will.
Es geht um Annahme der Welt, wie sie ist und sich selbst ändern, aber da das den meisten zu schwer und müßig ist, dann halt lieber die Welt oder gar die Vergangenheit ändern.

Echt tolle Idee, aber in meinen Augen nie umsetzbar.


----------



## Scrätcher (14. September 2009)

@11Raiden /sign

Ich habs mir überlegt und ich würde definitiv nichts ändern! 

Es geht ja nicht darum sein Leben nochmal neu zu leben sondern schlichtweg einzelne Mechanismen zu ändern.

Da die Menschen durch ihr "erlebtes" sprich die Vergangenheit "geprägt" sind. Würden sie sich auf alle Fälle verändern (auch wenn wir davon ausgehen, wir selbst würden es bei der Zeitreise nicht). Dementsprechend wüßte ich nichtmal ob ich mit einer guten Tat auch gutes Bewirken würde.

Und ganz ehrlich: Lieber aus der Vergangenheit für die Zukunft lernen in dem man es heute umsetzt. Anstatt einem Traum hinterher zu rennen.

Ich würd die Zeitmaschine höchstens nutzen um in die Zukunft zu gehen. Um zu schauen was ich jetzt für später bewirken kann!


----------



## Zonalar (14. September 2009)

Nicht in der Zeit pfuschen. 
Jaja, ziemlich trockener Satz, aber darauf läuft doch alles am Ende hinaus. Da kürze ich lieber eine 3 Seitige Diskussion ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vergangenheit bleibt Vergangenheit. Man erlebt sie, verarbeitet sie (wichtig) und schliesst sie vollständig ab, um sich wieder um die Zukunft kümmern zu können. Je nach Vergangenheit kann dieser Prozess kurz oder lange dauern. Aber es ist wichtig, dass man mit der Vergangenheit komplett abschliesst, sonst holt sie dich irgendwann wieder ein.
Und dann haste den Salat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (14. September 2009)

Wenn es möglich währe, würd ich eher beobachten ob alles wirklich so stimmt wie man es in den büchern liest.


----------



## Hubautz (14. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Aber es ist wichtig, dass man mit der Vergangenheit komplett abschliesst, sonst holt sie dich irgendwann wieder ein.
> Und dann haste den Salat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das reicht aber nicht ganz. Ich meine es langt nicht, wenn ich mit meiner Vergangenheit abgeschlossen habe, das sollten schon alle anderen auch tun.
Wenn ich heute eine Bank überfalle und morgen die Polizei vor meiner Tür steht, kann ich auch nicht sagen: „Sorry Jungs aber mit dem Kapitel meiner Vergangenheit habe ich abgeschlossen.“ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (14. September 2009)

Dies gehört zum abschliessen dazu. Die Konsequenzen tragen.


----------



## Scrätcher (14. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dies gehört zum abschliessen dazu. Die Konsequenzen tragen.



absolut volles: /sign

Warum sind heutzutage soviele Menschen der irrigen Annahme es würde reichen wenn man "Entschuldigung" sagt?

Ich könnt jemand ins Hinterteil treten mich dafür entschuldigen und es gerade wieder gut!

Eine ehrliche "Entschuldigung" wäre z.B.: "Es tut mir leid! Wie kann ich es wieder gut machen?"


----------



## Urengroll (14. September 2009)

Nur aus Fehlern "kann" man lernen........................^^


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (15. September 2009)

Wenn man in die Vergangenheit reisen könnte, könnte man Fehler ändern, die einen eigentlich geformt haben.

Das Gedankenspiel ist alt und dennoch seltsam. Denn warum sollte man in die Vergangenheit reisen? Was will man da ändern.
Alles in der Gesichte, hat doch zum heute geführt. Jede Handlung, hat etwas bewegt und verändert. Wenn wir also in die Vergangenheit reisen, um etwas zu ändern, dann ändern wir es aus egoitischen Motiven und das ist falsch. Das Gedankenspiel ist klar. "Wenn ich könnte, würde ich."
Aber es geht nicht um Sinn des ganzen oder Unsinn. Sondern das Problem, dass eben gewisse Dinge niemals verändert werden sollten. Auch nicht im Gedanken, weil wir dann eigentlich nicht darauss gelernt haben.
Wenn ich einen Fehler nicht mache, dann lerne ich nicht aus diesem Fehler.

Der 2. Weltkrieg ist doch das beste Beispiel. Deutschland hat der Welt gezeigt, wozu ein Volk in der Lage ist. Das in einer Zeit, in der es über die Medien schnell verbreitet wurde. Deutschland hat sich verwandelt gehabt und auch seine Menschen. Ob sie nun wahre Nazis waren oder Menschen, die nur nicht sterben wollten. Es hat gezeigt, wozu ein Volk Fähig sein kann. Das schreckliche daran ist, es wird an Deutschland fest gemacht.
Die Geschichte zeigt doch etliche Krieg, die genau so schrecklich für ihre Zeit waren und genau so Brutal. Der 2. Weltkrieg hatte auch etlcieh Fronten. China, Japan, Europa, Nord Afrika usw. Dort sind viele Verbrechen passiert. Stalin hatte schreckliche Verbrechen begannen und in den Zeiten davor waren es Herrschen, Gläubige oder Söldner Herre, die dutzende Menschen ermordete. 

Das Problem, wir können und dürfen nicht über die Vergangenheit Urteil, als würden wir sie kennen oder verstehen. Denn es gibt so viele Dinge in der Menschheit, die vergessen werden. Die Menschen wären also umsonst gestorben, wenn wir es verändern würden. So als wären sie nie gestorben und genau das darf nie passieren. Die Verbrechen der Vergangenheit, ob es Deutschland war, Russland, Amerika oder andere Nationen, Stämme oder Herrscher oder Glauensgemeinschaften etc., dürfen niemals geändert werden. Weil sie sonst, niemals bestraft werden.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. September 2009)

naja eig hab ich gar kein interesse daran in die vergangenheit zu reisen
wie sagt es das kölsche grundgesetz? watt fott es, es fott
in die zukunft zu reisen hätte doch viel mehr interessantes zu bieten
vllt einfach nur die lottozahlen von morgen ansehen oder dem gehässigen nachbarn orangensaft innen mäher kippen
leider sind zukunftsreisen noch unmöglicher als vergangenheitsreisen da die zukunft in diesem moment noch nicht existiert
erinnert mich ein wenig an diesen film von stephen king....der hiess Langoliers oder ?
es geht im wesentlichen um unfreiwillige zeitreisende die in die gegenwart zurückwollen weil sie sonst von den "Langoliers" (so etwas wie zeitwächter) gefressen werden
ja die handlung mag etwas bescheuert sein aber die zentrale aussage des films halte ich trotzdem für richtig: die vergangenheit kann man nicht mehr verändern, nur die zukunft will gestaltet werden


----------



## ­•Jolina• (17. September 2009)

Würde ich in die Vergangenheit reisen können, ich würde wohl eine Entscheidung anders treffen und lieber kämpfen anstatt aufzugeben. Andererseits wüsste ich dann jetzt auch bloß nicht was danach passiert wäre. 

Dann wohl doch lieber alles beim Alten lassen. Hat schon alles seinen Sinn wie es geschehen ist. Welchen muss ich allerdings noch herausfinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (17. September 2009)

Wenn ich in die Vergangenheit reisen könnte würde ich alles so lassen wie es ist. Man käme sicher in Versuchung ein paar schlechte Ereignisse auszuradieren - aber hey, ohne den 2. Weltkrieg würde es mich wahrscheinlich garnicht geben. Also muss der schonmal bleiben... die Ölkrise verhalf meinem Vater zu Wohlstand - ohne die würde es mich eventuell wieder nicht geben.

Nee nee, lieber nicht rumfummeln. 

In meiner eigenen Vergangenheit würde ich absolut nichts ändern und alles so machen wie ich es schon machte. Auch die schlechten Ereignisse formten mich in meiner Persönlichkeit, wenn sie auch schmerzhaft waren bzw. sind.


----------



## Zonalar (17. September 2009)

Stellen wir uns folgendes unrealistisches Szenario vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--------------------
Ein 12-Jähriger Junge findet auf dem Weg zur Schule ein Kästchen, in der Grösse eines dicken Buches. Verwundert öffnet er es und findet zahlenkombinationen vor, welche momentan "0000020090916" beträgt. (also das Jahr 2009, den 16. September).
Aus Langeweile schiebt er die "6" nach unten und eine "7" taucht auf. Da fällt er plötzlich durch den Boden, wo er durch eine "Komisch blau-schimmernde Röhre" fällt. Er landet auf dem Boden und schaut sich verwirrt um. Er befindet sich immernoch auf dem Weg zur Schule. Verwirrt packt er das Kästchen in die Schultasche und geht hin. Als er ankam wird er so richtig von der Lehrerin angefahren und sie velangte eine Antwort auf die Frage, wo er gestern war.
Alsmählig dämmert es ihm, was für ein wetvolles Instrument er besitzt.
--------------------

Der Junge ist ein Kiddy. Er kann, wenn er eine Schlechte Note bekommt, die zeit zurückspulen und eine bessere schreiben. Er kann immer einen 6er im Lotto gewinnen. Einfach mal 10 Jahre vorspulen und legal rauchen und trinken.  Und frisch und fröhlich jeden Unsinn damit treiben. Wenn er in Problemen steckt, spult er einfach ein tag vor, und das Problem ist gelöst.
Aber wenn er z.B. 36 is, wird er immer noch ein "Kiddy" sein. Weil er sich nie für etwas Verantworten musste. Nie hat ihn mal jemand zur Rechenschaft gezogen und aus seinen Fehlern hat er auch nichts gelernt.
Er würde ein kleiner popliger 12-Jähriger Junge bleiben.


ich sags euch. wenn wir die möglichkeit hätten, in die Vergangenheit oder Zukunft zu reisen, wird es noch weniger Menschen mit einem guten ausgeprägten Charakter geben. Die Menschen würden nur eine Möglichkeit bekommen, sich vor der Verantwortung zu drücken. Und dann bestünde die ganze Welt nur aus Kiddies! WOLLT IHR DAS?!

btw: ach ja, dies wäre der geringste Schaden^^ nat. könnte auch die Welt untergehen, oder wir lösen uns in Luft auf oder ein Schwarzes Loch bildet sich (halt, was deine Fantasy hergibt^^).

ich hoffe, ihr habt aus dem kurzen unrealistischen Szenario was gelernt. Es hat schon einen Grund, warum Gott die Welt so geschaffen hat, wie sie ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. September 2009)

Ich würde die Bibel mit einer Ausgabe von "Nicht Lustig" vertauschen!


----------



## 11Raiden (17. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich würde die Bibel mit einer Ausgabe von "Nicht Lustig" vertauschen!


HA HA!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. September 2009)

Ich mein, das würde eindeutig sehr viel mehr Lacher in Diskussionen mit Gläubigen Christen bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (17. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> [...]


Naja wenn jemand etwas erfinden würde um durch die Zeit zu reisen, wäre das sicher nicht kostenlos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueS (18. September 2009)

Ich würde verhindern das Helmut Kohl Bundeskanzler wird! Juhuu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...
...

natürlich hätte ich milliarden von $$$ gemacht. Möglichkeiten gabs ja genug.


----------



## Sin (18. September 2009)

RogueS schrieb:


> Ich würde verhindern das Helmut Kohl Bundeskanzler wird! Juhuu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nur so aus reinem Interesse: Wieso willst du das verhindern?


----------



## Davatar (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde den wichtigsten Fragen der Menschheit nachgehen:
- Wer hat den Vodka erfunden?
- Gabs früher tatsächlich mal nur einen gewaltigen riesigen Kontinent oder ist das nur eine lappale Theorie?
- Wie klein war Napoleon wirklich?
- Hätte ich vor 1000 Jahren nen Baum gepflanzt, würde der heute dort noch stehen, wo ich ihn hingepflanzt hätte?
- Wenn ich 50 Jahre zurückreisen und einen Brief an die Adresse an der ich jetzt wohne zusammen mit dem Datum von heute schicken würde, würde er ankommen? (Die ultimative "Back to the Future"-Frage quasi...)
- Stammt der Raclette-Käse wirklich aus der französischen Westschweiz oder doch eher aus Frankreich?
- (Obwohl ich selbstverständlich sicher bin, dass normale Menschen die Pyramiden gebaut haben würd ich dem dennoch kurz nachgehn, um meine Meinung bestätigt zu haben): Waren das ganz normale Menschen, die die Pyramiden gebaut haben oder gabs da sowas wie ne besonders weit entwickelte Hochkultur? (Atlantis lässt grüssen)
- Wie um alles in der Welt, konnte sich die "Abseitsregel" im Fussball bloss durchsetzen und gibt es irgend eine Möglichkeit, das zu verhindern?
- Welchen Geschmack hatte das erste Bier der Welt?
- Konnte man Halluzinationen bekommen, wenn man zuviel Original-Cocacola getrunken hat?
- Wie hoch war der Hohe Turm von Babel wirklich?
- Wem sehen die ursprünglichen Germanen ähnlicher, den grossen, blonden Holländern oder den "scheinbar" direkten Nachfahren, den Deutschen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Es heisst ja oft, die Germanen seien riesig und blond gewesen und sooo wahnsinnig viele grosse blonde Männer gibts in Deutschland nicht wirklich)

Alles äusserst wichtige Fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> - Konnte man Halluzinationen bekommen, wenn man zuviel Original-Cocacola getrunken hat?


hehe ja das hättest du bekommen aber du hättest unglaublich viel cola trinken müssen weil ja immer nur sehr wenig des haluzinogenen wirkstoffes enthalten war.

Aber es gab wirklcih cola parties (hat mein chef erzählt der war auf einer XD)




> - Wem sehen die ursprünglichen Germanen ähnlicher, den grossen, blonden Holländern oder den "scheinbar" direkten Nachfahren, den Deutschen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



doch mich :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich würde den wichtigsten Fragen der Menschheit nachgehen:
> - Wer hat den Vodka erfunden?
> - Wie klein war Napoleon wirklich?
> - Wenn ich 50 Jahre zurückreisen und einen Brief an die Adresse an der ich jetzt wohne zusammen mit dem Datum von heute schicken würde, würde er ankommen? (Die ultimative "Back to the Future"-Frage quasi...)
> ...



das wären auch meine fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Oktober 2009)

In der Vergangenheit würde ich gar nichts ändern, die Folgen wären evtl. zu fatal. Obwohl, wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte würde ich mich bestimmt dazu hinreißen lassen gewisse Entscheidungen zu überdenken. (Das wären dann eher banale Sachen wie zB. "Kaufe dies und das nicht" oder "Entscheide dich lieber dafür anstatt dafür")


----------



## Alion (13. Oktober 2009)

Physikalisch ist zumindest der Blick in die Vergangenheit möglich. Wie das Funktionieren soll weiss ich jetzt auch nicht. Fragt am besten Stephen Hawkins oder sonst ein Astro / Quantenphysiker eurer wahl.
Ich würde mir alles anschauen. Vom ende der Dinos, die Antike, das Mittelalter und die Ereignisse des letzten Jahrhunderts.


----------



## Dini (13. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Physikalisch ist zumindest der Blick in die Vergangenheit möglich. Wie das Funktionieren soll weiss ich jetzt auch nicht. Fragt am besten Stephen Hawkins oder sonst ein Astro / Quantenphysiker eurer wahl.
> Ich würde mir alles anschauen. Vom ende der Dinos, die Antike, das Mittelalter und die Ereignisse des letzten Jahrhunderts.



Hihi, witzig... ich les gerade tasächlich Hawkins, Eine kurze Geschichte der Zeit.
Sehr spannend, kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen =)

Natürlich ist der *Blick in die Vergangenheit* möglich.
Wenn wir nur zur Sonne schaun, sind es 8min (die das Licht bis zur Erde braucht) Zeitverzögerung zu den wirklichen Geschehnissen.
Ach ja und:
Im Falle des am weit entferntesten Objekts, das bisher beobachtet wurde, handelt es sich um etwa 8 Millarden Jahre.
I like it! :>


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

wenn du in den spiegel siehst und glaub so 2 bis 3 meter weg stehst siehst du schon ind ie vergangenheit weil das "bild" das du dann verarbeitest immer n paar milisek alt ist eigenldich ganz cool :>


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wenn du in den spiegel siehst und glaub so 2 bis 3 meter weg stehst siehst du schon ind ie vergangenheit weil das "bild" das du dann verarbeitest immer n paar milisek alt ist eigenldich ganz cool :>



Das sind vielleicht 0,000000000001 Sekunden, die man da in die Vergangenheit guckt. :O


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

aber vergangenheit!


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> aber vergangenheit!



Ach, dass is doch das gleiche, als wenn ich auf ein Tor schieße, der Ball 3 Kilometer daneben geht und ich rufe "Knapp wars aber!" xD


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wenn du in den spiegel siehst und glaub so 2 bis 3 meter weg stehst siehst du schon ind ie vergangenheit weil das "bild" das du dann verarbeitest immer n paar milisek alt ist eigenldich ganz cool :>


Ja wurde eigentlich schon gepostet, aber wenn man einen Thread nicht aktualisiert, schaut man dann auch in die Vergangenheit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja wurde eigentlich schon gepostet, aber wenn man einen Thread nicht aktualisiert, schaut man dann auch in die Vergangenheit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hm gute theorie eig garnet so verkehrt
rein technisch gesehen ist es ja auch ein blick in die vergangenheit wenn man sich einen film ansieht
soll heißen die lichtinformationen von einem vorgehenden ereignis wurden gespeichert und können wieder abgerufen werden


----------



## Alion (13. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja wurde eigentlich schon gepostet, aber wenn man einen Thread nicht aktualisiert, schaut man dann auch in die Vergangenheit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bin ich jetzt doof oder wurden hier Beiträge gelöscht?


----------



## Thoor (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoffe dass es niemals möglich sein wird, in die Vergangenheit zu reisen. Dadurch würde die Welt zugrunde gerichtet werden... Getreu nach den Motto "Scheisse - Neustart Scheisse - Neustart Scheisse - Neustart Scheisse - Neustart Scheisse - Neustart Scheisse - Neustart Scheisse - Neustart Scheisse - Neustart Scheisse - Neustart Scheisse - Neustart Scheisse - Neustart Scheisse - Neustart Scheisse - Neustart Scheisse - Neustart Scheisse - Neustart", die Menschheit würde dumm, faul und lernresisten werden.

Zum Thema 2. Weltkrieg: Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, der Holocaust und die NSDAP Herrschaft ist wohl das schlimmste was passiert ist auf dieser Erde, aber habt ihr euch mal überlegt, was passiert wäre, wenn Hitler an Krebs gestorben wäre? Wenn sein Vater von einem LKW erfasst worden wäre bevor er seine Mutter kennen gelernt hat? Stellt euch all die Opfer aus dem 2. Weltkrieg vor, das die sich weiter fortpflanzen. Hallo Soilent Green! Sehr warscheinlich wäre die Welt von einem nuklearen Holocaust zerstört worden.

Ich bleib bei meiner Meinung, Vergangenheit ist interessant zum erforschen, für das nähren von Wissen, aber was passiert ist passiert. Alles hat irgendwo seinen Sinn und Grund und es wäre lächerlich wenn wir Menschen versuchen würden diese wohl grösste und komplexeste Tatsache kennen und begreifen zu wollen, wo wir uns immer noch gegenseitig mit Waffen und einer atomaren Zerstörung drohen.


----------



## Potpotom (13. Oktober 2009)

Letzteres stimmt auf jeden Fall... auf deine Frage, ob du denn doof wärst, weiss ich allerdings keine Antwort. Würde aber spontan zu einem klaren "Nein!" tendieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Bin ich jetzt doof oder wurden hier Beiträge gelöscht?


Kann sein, aber um es überprüfen zu können, müsste man in die Vergangenheit schauen können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> die Menschheit würde dumm, faul und lernresisten werden.



Was genau ändert sich dann zu jetzt? O_o


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (13. Oktober 2009)

Wie wollt ihr in der Vergangenheit etwas ändern? In dem Moment, in dem ihr etwas geändert hab, gibt es keinen Grund für eine Reise und damit wäre sie nicht geschehen.


----------



## Thoor (13. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was genau ändert sich dann zu jetzt? O_o


Na ja heut gibt es immerhin noch ein paar Leute die etwas wollen und auch lernen wollen, sei es für Geld oder Macht: Politik, Arzt, Forschung, Kultur etc etc etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ganz verblödet sind wir noch nicht du kleiner Star Trek Fanatiker ;D


----------



## Thrawns (13. Oktober 2009)

Wie in diesem Thread die Geschichte verdreht, die Shoa relativiert und deutsche Kriegsverbrechen verteidigt werden ist einfach nur widerlich. Ich habe selten so viel Scheiße auf einmal gelesen, wie hier. Das ist sogar zu viel, um es noch sinnvoll zu kommentieren. Abartig.


----------



## Thoor (13. Oktober 2009)

Was bist du denn für einer? Hachja ich glaube wir schweigen noch weitere 500 Jahre darüber was 1930-1950 abgegangen ist, ES IST PASSIERT, find dich damit ab. Es ist nur logisch dass es das schlimmste ist was je jemals gegeben hat, doch auch darüber sollte man reden und diskutieren können ohne gleich von so nem Forenpolizisten angemacht zu werden das man Kriegsverbrechen verteidigt, sachmal ich glaub es hackt! Bitte hör echt einfach mal auf jedem irgendwas zu unterstellen, wir leben hier nicht in einem Stasi Staat!


----------



## Brimbur (13. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Was bist du denn für einer? Hachja ich glaube wir schweigen noch weitere 500 Jahre darüber was 1930-1950 abgegangen ist, ES IST PASSIERT, find dich damit ab. Es ist nur logisch dass es das schlimmste ist was je jemals gegeben hat, doch auch darüber sollte man reden und diskutieren können ohne gleich von so nem Forenpolizisten angemacht zu werden das man Kriegsverbrechen verteidigt, sachmal ich glaub es hackt! Bitte hör echt einfach mal auf jedem irgendwas zu unterstellen, wir leben hier nicht in einem Stasi Staat!




Autsch... 


Das schlimmste was je passiert ist?? Ich behaupte es gibt etliche Taten, die an das geschehene locker heranreichen! Schweigen, nein aber differenzieren und die geschichte mit dem Stasistaat ist ja auch mal wieder total typisch unreflexioniert nachgeblabbert!


----------



## Thrawns (13. Oktober 2009)

Brimbur schrieb:


> Das schlimmste was je passiert ist?? Ich behaupte es gibt etliche Taten, die an das geschehene locker heranreichen!


An den systematischen, administrativen, industriellen Massenmord an über sechs Millionen Menschen reicht nichts auch nur annähernd ran. Aber dein Post bestätigt ja nur meinen vorangegangenen.


----------



## Brimbur (13. Oktober 2009)

1994 in einem Jahr fast eine Millionen Tutsis ermordet... hmmm na gut, die wurden abgeschlachtet... ok natürlich was komplett anderes, achja sind Neger, deswegen isses ja nicht so schlimm

Zwischen 1914 und 1917 kamen um die (geschätzt) 1 Millionen Armenier um beim Genozid durch die türken... achnee, stimmt das sind ja auch keine Vollwertigen Menschen, geht auch klar!

Aber der Deutsche ja das ist der wahrhaftig Böse! 

Das dass scheisse ist was da passiert ist müssen wir ja nicht erörtern, aber mal bissl auch nach links und rechts schauen, ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Thoor (13. Oktober 2009)

Brimbur schrieb:


> Das dass scheisse ist was da passiert ist müssen wir ja nicht erörtern, aber mal bissl auch nach links und rechts schauen, ne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das hab ich eigentlich gemeint...


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

Thrawns schrieb:


> An den systematischen, administrativen, industriellen Massenmord an über sechs Millionen Menschen reicht nichts auch nur annähernd ran. Aber dein Post bestätigt ja nur meinen vorangegangenen.


klar hitler ist ja auch der einzige der jemals systematischen, administrativen, industriellen Massenmord begangen hat >.<


----------



## Thrawns (13. Oktober 2009)

Brimbur schrieb:


> 1994 in einem Jahr fast eine Millionen Tutsis ermordet... hmmm na gut, die wurden abgeschlachtet... ok natürlich was komplett anderes, achja sind Neger, deswegen isses ja nicht so schlimm
> 
> Zwischen 1914 und 1917 kamen um die (geschätzt) 1 Millionen Armenier um beim Genozid durch die türken... achnee, stimmt das sind ja auch keine Vollwertigen Menschen, geht auch klar!


Schrecklich, in der Tat. Und trotzdem ist keines der Kriterien die ich oben genannt habe erfüllt. Die einzige Gemeinsamkeit ist Massenmord. Das war es aber auch schon. Wenn du diese oder andere Taten mit der Shoa vergleichen willst, ignorierst du schlicht die Singularität des Verbrechens. Aber so kann man sich natürlich auch "reinwaschen" um endlich mal wieder Stolz auf Deutschland sein zu dürfen, was?

Absolut zwecklos hier auch nur annährend irgendeinen Anküpfungspunkt zu finden, so dass du (ihr) es versteht. Hatte ich auf buffed aber auch nicht erwartet - ein Versuch war es aber wert.


----------



## Thrawns (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> klar hitler ist ja auch der einzige der jemals systematischen, administrativen, industriellen Massenmord begangen hat >.<


Genau! Und weil es ja ohnehin auch nur Hitler(sic) war, der Schuld an der Rassenideologie und deren Auswirkungen hatte und nicht etwa seine Millionen willigen Vollstrecker.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

Kennst du Josef Stalin?
Kennst du Mao Zedong?


----------



## Brimbur (13. Oktober 2009)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Schrecklich, in der Tat. Und trotzdem ist keines der Kriterien die ich oben genannt habe erfüllt. Die einzige Gemeinsamkeit ist Massenmord. Das war es aber auch schon. Wenn du diese oder andere Taten mit der Shoa vergleichen willst, ignorierst du schlicht die Singularität des Verbrechens. Aber so kann man sich natürlich auch "reinwaschen" um endlich mal wieder Stolz auf Deutschland sein zu dürfen, was?
> 
> Absolut zwecklos hier auch nur annährend irgendeinen Anküpfungspunkt zu finden, so dass du (ihr) es versteht. Hatte ich auf buffed aber auch nicht erwartet - ein Versuch war es aber wert.


#

Ich bin Stolz auf mein Land! Natürlich! Ich lebe hier, ich schaffe hier bin mit verantwortlich was hier passiert ich erzähle gerne Ausländern von unserer Geschichte und der Gegenwart... warum sollte ich nicht stolz sein? ich denke ich bin sehr wohl in der Lage zu reflexionieren!  Ich muss mich nicht reinwaschen, wieso? ich will doch aufklären, ich sage ja es war scheisse, aber schaut euch mal um wo noch verbrechereien passiert sind!

Achja... ich habe vergessen, dass du scheinbar die Welt verstanden hast, aber vie3lleicht bist du ja auch zu doof zu verstehen, schonmal darüber nachgedacht??!


----------



## Thrawns (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Kennst du Josef Stalin?
> Kennst du Mao Zedong?


Ja. Du aber kennst anscheinend nicht die Unterschiede der Motive und der Ausführung ihrer Verbrechen zu Nazi-Deutschland. Aber wie gesagt: es ist ja offensichtlich was ihr zu erreichen versucht: Verbrechen der Deutschen zu relativieren um sich endlich nicht mehr schuldig zu fühlen (wozu kein Grund für euch persönlich besteht, denke ich) und sich der Vergangenheit und den Konsequenzen daraus zu entziehen (was der Hauptkritikpunkt ist). Und mal ganz davon ab: ein "die anderen machen's doch auch" nimmt nicht auch nur ein Gramm Schuld von irgendwen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Ja. Du aber kennst anscheinend nicht die Unterschiede der Motive und der Ausführung ihrer Verbrechen zu Nazi-Deutschland. Aber wie gesagt: es ist ja offensichtlich was ihr zu erreichen versucht: Verbrechen der Deutschen zu relativieren um sich endlich nicht mehr schuldig zu fühlen (wozu kein Grund für euch persönlich besteht, denke ich) und sich der Vergangenheit und den Konsequenzen daraus zu entziehen (was der Hauptkritikpunkt ist). Und mal ganz davon ab: ein "die anderen machen's doch auch" nimmt nicht auch nur ein Gramm Schuld von irgendwen.



ich glaube kaum das hier einer ernsthaft versucht nazi deutschland in schutz zu nehmen oder sich nicht mehr schuldig zu fühlen O_o


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

mir stellt sich erst mal die frage WARUM soll ICH (wahlweise auch MEINE generation) sich schuldig fühlen?


----------



## Brimbur (13. Oktober 2009)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Ja. Du aber kennst anscheinend nicht die Unterschiede der Motive und der Ausführung ihrer Verbrechen zu Nazi-Deutschland. Aber wie gesagt: es ist ja offensichtlich was ihr zu erreichen versucht: Verbrechen der Deutschen zu relativieren um sich endlich nicht mehr schuldig zu fühlen (wozu kein Grund für euch persönlich besteht, denke ich) und sich der Vergangenheit und den Konsequenzen daraus zu entziehen (was der Hauptkritikpunkt ist). Und mal ganz davon ab: ein "die anderen machen's doch auch" nimmt nicht auch nur ein Gramm Schuld von irgendwen.




LoL... ok, der Grund ist mir als opfer doch ehrlich gesagt sch.eiss egal! Ob ich sterben muss, weil ich jemandem auf den Fuss getreten bin oder weil ich größer als 1,90 bin oder ihm ins Gesicht gespuckt habe tut doch nichts zur sache! Zmindestens hilft mir das als Opfer auch nicht weiter oO. Und ob ich im KZ an erschöpfung sterbe oder in Sibirien in ner Mine an erschöpfung, oder ob ich vergast werde oder zu tode gefolter, wo isn da noch der Unterschied??? 

Nee soll auch keine schuld nehmen, sondern soll die Leute die so schön mit dem Finger zeigen können dazu verleiten auch mal mitm Finger auf noch mehr leute zu zeigen, denn wie schon gesagt, die Motive sind den Opfern doch egal und wenn einer für seine schweinetreien gerade stehen muss, dann hat es der andere gefälligst auch zu tun!


----------



## Thrawns (13. Oktober 2009)

Da muss ich mich wohl selbst zitieren (sogar mit Markierung):


Thrawns schrieb:


> Verbrechen der Deutschen zu relativieren um sich endlich nicht mehr schuldig zu fühlen (*wozu kein Grund für euch persönlich besteht, denke ich*) und sich der Vergangenheit und den Konsequenzen daraus zu entziehen (was der Hauptkritikpunkt ist).


Aber sich reflexartig in die gewohnte "habe-ich-nichts-mit-zu-tun-Deutschland-vor-noch-ein-Tor"-Haltung zurück zu ziehen, ist ja so schön einfach.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

hier versucht niemand abzustreiten was damals passiert ist <.<


----------



## Thrawns (13. Oktober 2009)

Brimbur schrieb:


> Nee soll auch keine schuld nehmen, sondern soll die Leute die so schön mit dem Finger zeigen können dazu verleiten auch mal mitm Finger auf noch mehr leute zu zeigen, denn wie schon gesagt, die Motive sind den Opfern doch egal und wenn einer für seine schweinetreien gerade stehen muss, dann hat es der andere gefälligst auch zu tun!



Ist jetzt auch mein letzter Post, weil du es entweder nicht begreifen willst oder kannst. Ja, das Ergebnis ist für die Opfer das gleiche. Ob ihnen die Motive ihres Todes egal sind, sei mal dahin gestellt und halte ich für höchst zweifelhaft. Darüber zu urteilen ist aber anmaßend. Es geht darum die deutschen Verbrechen in ihrer ganzen Tragweite global einzuordnen: die Motive, Ideologie, Täterschaft, Konsequenzen, usw.. Und wenn man das tut wird die Singularität der Verbrechen deutlich. Aber da daran hier kein Interesse besteht und nicht mal annährend begriffen wird, worum es eigentlich geht, lasse ich es einfach.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

irgendwie war das jetzt sehr seltsam wir sollten wieder zum thema zurückkommen


----------



## ScHneEroSe (13. Oktober 2009)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Ist jetzt auch mein letzter Post, weil du es entweder nicht begreifen willst oder kannst. Ja, das Ergebnis ist für die Opfer das gleiche. Ob ihnen die Motive ihres Todes egal sind, sei mal dahin gestellt und halte ich für höchst zweifelhaft. Darüber zu urteilen ist aber anmaßend. Es geht darum die deutschen Verbrechen in ihrer ganzen Tragweite global einzuordnen: die Motive, Ideologie, Täterschaft, Konsequenzen, usw.. Und wenn man das tut wird die Singularität der Verbrechen deutlich. Aber da daran hier kein Interesse besteht und nicht mal annährend begriffen wird, worum es eigentlich geht, lasse ich es einfach.



Du hast recht.
Unabhängig davon muss es uns erlaubt sein, uns objektiv mit dem thema 2.weltkrieg und holocaust zu befassen.


----------



## Thoor (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe noch eine Frage.... Ich bin eigentlich Schweizer doch habe mich eigentlich eingehend mit der Thematik befasst,, aber was sich mir einfach nicht erschliesst ist, das war 1930-1950, es war schrecklich, grausam und menschenverrachtend und sollte sich nie, nie, nie, nie wiederholen. DIe Menschheit hat meiner Meinung nach in dieser Zeit gerade nochmal die Kurve gekriegt. Aber was ich nicht verstehe ist, wieso ich 60 Jahre später immer noch schuldgefühle haben muss und mich schämen muss darüber zu diskutieren? Man kann nur etwas daraus lernen wenn man sich damit beschäftigt! Und ich glaube jemandem zu unterstellen dass er den Holocaust oder das 3. Reich leugnet ist ziemlich kindisch....


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

z.B. das wir dir deine freundin besorgt haben :/


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Die is scho wieder weg, besorgt ma neue!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du bist einfach beziehungsunfähig


----------



## Davatar (14. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine Frage.... Ich bin eigentlich Schweizer doch habe mich eigentlich eingehend mit der Thematik befasst,, aber was sich mir einfach nicht erschliesst ist, das war 1930-1950, es war schrecklich, grausam und menschenverrachtend und sollte sich nie, nie, nie, nie wiederholen. DIe Menschheit hat meiner Meinung nach in dieser Zeit gerade nochmal die Kurve gekriegt. Aber was ich nicht verstehe ist, wieso ich 60 Jahre später immer noch schuldgefühle haben muss und mich schämen muss darüber zu diskutieren? Man kann nur etwas daraus lernen wenn man sich damit beschäftigt! Und ich glaube jemandem zu unterstellen dass er den Holocaust oder das 3. Reich leugnet ist ziemlich kindisch....


In ein paar Jahrzehnten wird man über den 2.Weltkrieg genauso sprechen wie über alle anderen Kriege in der Vergangenheit. Es wird "normaler" Bestandteil der menschlichen Geschichte sein, man wird versuchen, Lehren und Konsequenzen daraus zu ziehen und es wird in den Geschichtslektionen genauso durchgenommen wie der 1.Weltkrieg, die französischen Kriege von Napoleon, die Besiedelung Amerikas und dem Massenmord an den Indianern, wie der Einfall von Dschinghis Khan in China, etc. Wer nach dem Krieg geboren worden ist und das Gefühl hat, er muss sich schuldig fühlen für etwas, das vor seiner Geburt geschehen ist soll das von mir aus tun. Aber Tatsachen sind nunmal, dass man nichts dafür kann, was geschehen ist, wenn man zu dieser Zeit noch nicht mal geboren war und dass sich dafür schuldig zu fühlen einfach nur unsinnig ist. Noch viel schlimmer ist es aber, auf jemanden zu zeigen und zu behaupten, er sei dafür verantwortlich, was seine Vorfahren getan haben. Denn sind wir uns mal ehrlich: *Jeder von uns* hatte Vorfahren, deren Völker Kriege geführt, gebrandschatzt, geplündert und Leute gefoltert und ermordet haben. Bei den einen Leuten muss man halt ein Bisschen weiter zurückgehn, bei den andern Leuten ein Bisschen weniger weit. Wichtig ist, dass wir heute nicht wiederholen, was unsere Vorfahren getan haben und noch besser: die Taten stoppen, die aktuell immernoch laufen (auch wenn nicht unbedingt in unseren Ländern, aber Kriege und sowas gibts immernoch zu Hauf auf dieser Welt). Einen gewissen nationalstolz zu fühlen für ein Land in dem die Demokratie, Meinungs- und Religionsfreiheit so sehr ausgeprägt ist wie in Deutschland finde ich übrigens nicht verkehrt. Schliesslich zeigt sich doch gerade heute wie sehr sich dieses Land neu aufgebaut hat und dass es eben auch anders laufen kann. Auch wenn viele Leute permanent meckern, im Grossen und Ganzen gehts den Leuten in Westeuropa sehr gut, da darf man ruhig auch ein Bisschen stolz drauf sein!



Khorhiil schrieb:


> Die is scho wieder weg, besorgt ma neue!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tjo, jetzt gibts 2 Möglichkeiten für Dich:
1: Du lernst aus der Erfahrung, ziehst Konsequenzen draus, verbesserst Dich und machst es beim nächsten Mal besser.
2: Du eröffnest einen neuen Thread und fragst, was Du falsch gemacht hast und wie wir Dir helfen können.
Liegt an Dir ^^


----------



## Artherk (14. Oktober 2009)

aber ich hätte da mal eine frage... der solidaritätszuschlag den wir alle so schön berappen dürfen war doch urpsrünglich dazu gedacht die ehemalige ddr nach dem Mauerfall wieder aufzubauen (korrigiert mich bitte sollte ich falsch liegen) das ist nun gute 20 jahre her.. und wir zahlen den ja immer noch... Ich möchte nicht kleinkariert wirken aber wozu zahlen wir den noch?
auch wenn das jetzt nichts mit dem 2. weltkrieg zu tun aht aber zumindest mit der vergangenheit^^
mfg arthi


----------



## Greshnak (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde gar nix ändern, weil man nie weiß wie sich die Zukunft dadurch ändert.
Ich würde mir nur angucken wie es dort aussah ^^


----------



## Alion (14. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Full Quote


Super Beitrag. Jeder ist für seine Taten selbst verantwortlich. Ich bin Schweizer und die Schweiz hat während der NS Zeit in Deutschland gezielt Jüdische Flüchtlinge abgewiesen die als Politische Verfolgte galten.
Ich fühle mich dafür nicht verantwortlich oder schuldig, meine Grosseltern waren damals c.a. 10 Jahre alt ,aber man kann daraus lernen und es sollte nicht in Vergessenheit geraten.


----------



## Kurator (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde rein gar nichts änder! Ja, diese Dinge waren schrecklich und grausam! Die Frage ist doch ganz eine andere: "Wer hat das recht zu entscheiden, was geändert werden muss und was nicht?" Wer kann die Konsequenzen dieser Änderung dann auch nur im geringsten abschätzen?
Dies ist eine moralische Frage, denn wenn wir in die Vergangenheit reisen könnten um Hitler zu ermorden, wo wird die Grenze gezogen, wer alles zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden muss für seine zukünftigen Verbrechen? Wird dann auch jeder Kinderschänder ermordet oder jeder Dieb oder sogar jeder, welcher einmal was geslogen hat. Wer kann entscheiden, wer für etwas bestraft werden soll, was er gar noch nicht getan hat und zu diesem Zeitpunkt juristisch unschuldig ist? Genau, sicher kein Mensch. Dies ist auf jeden fall meine Meinung. Daher wie schon andere gesagt haben, die Geschichte ist häufig schrecklich aber nicht desto trotz ist sie wichtig. Denn sonst könnten wir nichts daraus lernen (Gut häufig tun wird dies nicht :-(  ). Wir würden als Menschen verdummen, hätten wir nicht die Geschichte.

mfg Kurator


----------



## Shrukan (15. Oktober 2009)

Sorry den Text musste ich leider editieren.
Fand das etwas krass was ich geschrieben habe.


----------



## Potpotom (15. Oktober 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> aber ich hätte da mal eine frage... der solidaritätszuschlag den wir alle so schön berappen dürfen war doch urpsrünglich dazu gedacht die ehemalige ddr nach dem Mauerfall wieder aufzubauen (korrigiert mich bitte sollte ich falsch liegen) das ist nun gute 20 jahre her.. und wir zahlen den ja immer noch... Ich möchte nicht kleinkariert wirken aber wozu zahlen wir den noch?
> auch wenn das jetzt nichts mit dem 2. weltkrieg zu tun aht aber zumindest mit der vergangenheit^^
> mfg arthi


Die DDR hat nahezu 50 Jahre lang für den Krieg bezahlt (Mit Geld, Sachwerten und Freiheit) und den Solidaritätszuschlag zahlen die Bürger der neuen Bundesländer ebenfalls! 

Er ist von Beginn an umstritten, wurde ausgesetzt, wieder eingeführt, ausgeweitet und wieder zusammengestummelt... mittlerweile zahlen wir den sicherlich nicht mehr für den Aufbau der neuen Bundesländer, sondern für anderweitige Geschehnisse.


----------



## Thoor (17. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du dich immer für alles schuldig fühlen würdest was auf dieser Welt oder nur in deinem Land geschieht oder geschehen ist, dann könntest du glaub ich an einen Suizid denken :/ Findet euch damit ab was passiert ist, lernt draus und macht es besser!


----------



## Spendox (17. Oktober 2009)

Schon interessant, dass sich hier einige positiv auf das beziehen, was eine Nation (hier: Deutschland) "erreicht" hat und sich dabei auf die vermeindlich guten Zustände hier berufen, ohne dafür etwas Konkretes geleistet zu haben oder gar formulieren worauf dieses Erreichte basiert und mit diesem Prinzip auch ihren Stolz auf die Nation begründen. Wenn es dann aber darum geht kollektive Schuld einer Nation anzusprechen, wird sich ganz schnell von diesem Prinzip distanziert und sich auf das Hier-Und-Jetzt und individuelle Subjekt berufen.


----------



## Hubautz (17. Oktober 2009)

Spendox schrieb:


> Schon interessant, dass sich hier einige positiv auf das beziehen, was eine Nation (hier: Deutschland) "erreicht" hat und sich dabei auf die vermeindlich guten Zustände hier berufen, ohne dafür etwas Konkretes geleistet zu haben oder gar formulieren worauf dieses Erreichte basiert und mit diesem Prinzip auch ihren Stolz auf die Nation begründen. Wenn es dann aber darum geht kollektive Schuld einer Nation anzusprechen, wird sich ganz schnell von diesem Prinzip distanziert und sich auf das Hier-Und-Jetzt und individuelle Subjekt berufen.


Ja sicher, was denkst du denn?
*Wir* sind Papst. *Wir* waren 2006 beinahe Fußballweltmeister. *Wir* sind Exportweltmeister.
Aber *wir* haben selbstverständlich nichts mit dem Holocaust zu tun. 
Deshalb können *wir* auch stolz sein, Deutsche zu sein.

Ist doch ganz einfach oder ?

Oder?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (17. Oktober 2009)

ich würde rein garnichts verändern. ....außer evtl. mein vermögen ein wenig aufstocken. die geschichte würde ich ganz bestimmt nicht verpfuschen.


----------



## Perfectenemy (17. Oktober 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> ich würde rein garnichts verändern. ....außer evtl. mein vermögen ein wenig aufstocken. die geschichte würde ich ganz bestimmt nicht verpfuschen.



Aktien von Microsoft kaufen würde wohl jeder aber dadurch änderst du ja auch die Geschichte. Entweder man schafft eine bessere Zukunft oder die Welt ist noch ärmer dran als jetzt schon. Den Sourcecode von Windows klauen hätte aber was.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde in die Vergangenheit reißen und dann alle meine großen Fehler wieder gut machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurator (17. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du dann zürck in die Gegenwart kommst, weisst du dann noch dass du diese Fehler gemacht hast. Oder kommst du noch mit der Gegenwart klar, weil sich alles verändert hat? Glaube beides wäre nicht sehr wünschenswert!

mfg Kurator


----------



## Varghoud (3. November 2009)

Ich würde lieber alles so lassen wie es ist. Wenn ich irgendetwas in der Vergangenheit falsch mache, könnte es sogar zu noch schlimmeren Folgen kommen. Es gibt soviele kleine Rädchen, die das Gefüge aufrechterhalten, und wenn man nur eines rausnimmt oder zerstört, bricht das ganze Konstrukt zusammen.


----------

